# LOW PRICING & QUICK SHIPPING ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS!



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Great deals and quick service on corrado OEM parts!*












*THE DEAL**:* 

As avid Corrado owners ourselves here at MJM (with both an all-motor SLC and GT35R turbo SLC as in-house projects) and Corrado parts suppliers here on the Vortex for well over a half a decade now, we'd like to let the Corrado forum here know that we too share the addiction to Volkswagen's first sports coupe and want to help do what we can do see them stay on the streets of North America. You're probably seeing this thread and saying, "Maintenance and replacement parts, though, huh? Boring!" Sure, they're probably not the most exciting thing to do to your Corrado, but let's face it, sooner or later buying them is going to be inevitable - especially on higher mileage vehicles with more wear and tear. We all know that bolting on goodies like bigger cams, better brakes, turbocharging it, installing coilovers, retrofitting HIDs, upgrading the wheels will bring a smile to the face of any Corrado owner rather than that of a timing belt, wheel bearings, control arms or a new breather hose that's become dry rotted and needs replacing. Let's face it, though, Volkswagens (especially our Rados) demand our love, and anyone that knows these cars knows that if you take care of them with the proper maintenance, then they'll take of you - not to mention remain fun to drive! 


Some, however, will say that the downfall to this scenario is the often high price of OEM replacement parts for your Corrado. For that, enter in MJM Autohaus (www.mjmautohaus.com), a leading discount OEM and maintenance parts supplier for Volkswagen and Audi vehicles. We can pretty much guarantee you the absolute finest deals on your OEM and maintenance replacement parts from the finest names in the business. From Genuine OE VAG parts that we source direct (or abroad) to original equipment manufacturers like Bosch, NGK, Beru, Hella, Ruville, Brembo, Contitech, SACHS, Pentosin, Ina, SKF, Valeo, ATE and many more; the companies that are manufacturing the stuff for Volkswagen in Germany and other parts of the world. We also offer quality German aftermarket OE spec lines such as Meyle and Febi-Bilstein and can guarantee that we have more part numbers that qualify for 'FREE SHIPPING' than anyone advertiser on this forum! And remember, unlike those "other advertisers out there", you know what you're getting from us because we list the manufacturer directly on our site. None of this, "Water Pump - $39.95!" or "Timing Belt - $19.95!" type of non-sense. We tell you "Meyle Water Pump with Metal Impeller!" or "Conti-Tech OEM Belt!", rather than just ship you a box where you have no idea where your item came from. We sell "Zimmermann" Drilled Rotors. Our Slotted Rotors are not like that wonder meat your mom made you for lunch in the 5th grade - they're "Power Slot" Rotors! The guessing game doesn't begin with our ignition wires, as they're "Bosch" Ignition Wires. Ask what you're getting, folks, and ask why so many companies won't tell you why. I think you'll be surprised when you hear the reasons (because it's not what they're advertising). Is OEM really OEM? Just ask us, we're the experts! 


For the absolutely *quickest* response to an inquiry and for the *fastest* customer service experience, it's always best to email directly through www.mjmautohaus.com rather than sending a PM here through the forum. Below is just a short taste of many of the unbelievable deals on OEM Corrado parts and accessories that we currently offer. Keep in mind, though, that we are continuously adding new items to our product catalog and currently shelf stock hundreds of part numbers not yet added to our site. If you're looking for an item not currently listed, simply send us a PM or email through our site and we'll see if it's something we either have or can get you. We're also be adding new items to this thread periodically so feel free to check back every now and then. Lastly, we'll always do our best to keep this thread updated with current pricing, but please know that via the manufacturers (not MJM), the pricing of parts can go up and down, dependent upon the exchange rate. Always use our site as the most accurate and up-to-date price guide for current pricing. 


*-------------------->>>> CLICK HERE FOR OUR FULL-ON CORRADO CATALOG!*​


----------



## remman4 (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (sdezego)*

I need a couple parts but I also have a question for ya. 
I just got a neuspeed short shift kit without the cables. Do I need vr6 cables or g60 ones, is there a difference? My car is a G60.
Also, I heard the g60 fuel lines are above the exhaust manifold and can cause fires. Not sure if I totally messed that up.

Hear the mother load, How about new stearing column, I guess I have a broken baring in mine or something and I need to replace the whole thing. Know where I can get one of those.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

IM sent.


----------



## MaDcAp225 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_Hi folks,
- Complete timing chain kit starting at $179.95 for the SLC's...


what does "starting at" mean? there are different options for the timing chain kit?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (MaDcAp225)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaDcAp225* »_
what does "starting at" mean? there are different options for the timing chain kit? 



We have a few different kits available; for earlier cars using OE rail or kits with updated rails.

Check out our site at www.mjmautohaus.com for all the different kits we offer for your Corrado.


----------



## MaDcAp225 (Apr 5, 2002)

how long does the sale last?
I'm buying a new steering rack next week so it'd be a few weeks before I can invest in the timing chains. I hate living paycheck to paycheck.


----------



## MaDcAp225 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_Through the end of summer.

sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## deth_core (Jul 12, 2002)

90mm lip spoilers? tss hss hss


----------



## deth_core (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_Do not have, sorry.

i was only serious if you did.


----------



## NJRrado (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

do yall carry timing belt kits for 16v's? if so, what's the price?
thx
-Drew


----------



## deth_core (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_When I read that, I thought you were referring to Euro lip spoilers. With dozens upon dozen of threads to answer, IM's to tend to, and emails to check, my reading comprehension can suffer sometimes, I apologize. 
I need to learn to slow down!









i did.... but nevermind, i can see you're confused.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

*82MM (2.9L) KOLBENSCHMIDT OE PISTONS - $474.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING - CLICK PIC TO BUY!*


----------



## seanmasterflex (Jan 21, 2005)

im sent - wheel bearing kits on sale


----------



## LA-G60-Corrado (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

clear left turn signal? 
IM with price


----------



## Flyin_Fox00 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

corrado power/heated mirrors? ( just the glass) ?
e-mail me or post here IMS dont work
[email protected]


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (Flyin_Fox00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LA-G60-Corrado* »_clear left turn signal? 
IM with price

We have a set here at the store, but they will be sold as a set.
PM sent.

_Quote, originally posted by *Flyin_Fox00* »_corrado power/heated mirrors? ( just the glass) ?
e-mail me or post here IMS dont work
[email protected]

Do not have, sorry.


----------



## ghop14 (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

How much for a 92 vr6 corrado slc, timing kit? will that kit fix my loud chain noise now?


----------



## ghop14 (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

What is the seven peices that come in the kit?


----------



## 20V TeRaS (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

how much for just the lower tensioner, to ny..with overnight shipping
vr6 oil pump?>


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

*OEM TIMING CHAIN KITS FOR ALL 12V VR6 APPLICATIONS - FROM $174.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING*


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Do you carry OEM plug wires? The dealer has quit selling them as a set here anymore.


----------



## speediG60 (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

I went to the website and it says your remodeling it. Do you have any corrado sidemarkers preferrably clear or smoked.


----------



## CWHVR6 (Apr 25, 2005)

Price for a 93 VR6 dizzy?


----------



## revertVR6 (Jun 16, 2005)

Do you have the serpentine belt tensioner in stock, if so how much, if not, do you have just the aluminum pulley for it, and if so how much is that. Haha, thanks.


----------



## SolidGold (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

do you have a website?


----------



## poorman (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*

do you happen to have a heater core for 1990 corrado? if so how much shipped to 95356


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

*ON A BUDGET? AFTERMARKET REAR SOLID ROTORS - $59.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING - CLICK PIC FOR MORE INFO!*


----------



## CorradoCody (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: (revertVR6)*

I need (2) Ball Joints and the Screws, and plates for a 1990 G60.
CC


----------



## CorradoCody (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*

Where do I send payment?
CC


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

Are u guys having any sort of good pricing on oem or aftermarket vavles springs and retainers... i found out why my car wasnt idleing well yesterday night and this morning .. cyl: 50 cyl2: 35 cyl3:135 cyl4:135 :'( ... it was its first night out that i actualy got to drive it.. Anyways, later
ps: its for a 90 g60 rado


----------



## SicLilCorrado (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*

i need the front driver side rotor/ loaded caliper with carrier and brake pads 
how much shipped to 19047


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (SicLilCorrado)*

Prices please
Complete set of rotors and pads,
Engine rebuild kit?
All for a g60 on turbo, not a charger.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*

*Is your Corrado parts supplier building motors in-house? We are! Contact for any advice or questions on your VR6 motor!

All you other good lads have PMs in your box and/or your PMs with questions have been responded to!*


----------



## Abbot (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*

how about for a G60 bilstein touring struts for the rear??? if it matter shipping to 94404


----------



## iampeterz (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

i need completely new brakes for my car, including rotors, pads, calipers and brake lines. what would a price be on a set of cross drilled ones? maybe painted too. shipped to r2l 1e3 canada.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

What are the prices for a head rebuild kit on a 2.0?
How much are new lifters and valves as well?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (thetwodubheads)*

*THIS HERE IS ONE-HALF OF THE "MJM CORRADO TEAM" - A '92 SLC WITH ALL THE ALL-MOTOR GOODIES AND ALL THE REPLACEMENT PARTS WE SELL ON IT!*


----------



## nopistons (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

got parts for other vw's other then rados? i need a fuel line for my 87 gti with cis


----------



## nopistons (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

ah, i was looking for the one going from the fuel filter to the cis dist.


----------



## nopistons (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

how much for a g60 corrado fuel rail wiring harness?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (nopistons)*

*OEM BLOCK REBUILD KIT WITH ARP HARDWARE - $549.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING - CLICK FOR INFO!*

​


----------



## Wisnia (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Do you have clear fog lights + turn signals for either the vr6 or the g60? If so, how much for both the driver and passenger side?
Thanks


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (Wisnia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_What are the prices for a head rebuild kit on a 2.0?
How much are new lifters and valves as well?

PM sent with a few questions.


_Quote, originally posted by *nopistons* »_how much for a g60 corrado fuel rail wiring harness?



Do not have, sorry.


_Quote, originally posted by *Wisnia* »_Do you have clear fog lights + turn signals for either the vr6 or the g60? If so, how much for both the driver and passenger side?
Thanks

Yes, we've actually got both in stock. Both from a VR6. They were used on a Corrado for a few miles, though, but in mint condition. Contact us for details.


----------



## papashango (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

do you have this:








thank!


----------



## HeadlinerG60 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

I'm looking for a rear motor mount for a G60 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## orangeJEWlius (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (HeadlinerG60)*

im sent


----------



## papashango (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

IM'd


----------



## PedroGringo (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

How about heated seat relays for a 1990 G60? 
Thanks.
Pete


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (PedroGringo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PedroGringo* »_How about heated seat relays for a 1990 G60? 
Thanks.
Pete

Do not have, sorry.


----------



## PedroGringo (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_
Do not have, sorry.

Thanks for checking!


----------



## markj2k4 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: (revertVR6)*

bump for an awesome seller http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif always gets me what i need cheaper and faster than anyone else http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JeremyVR6 (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Just ordered my parts, awesome people http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Oh yeah,







for Glen Urnie


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (JeremyVR6)*

Click HERE for our great selection on gasket sets for your Corrado VR6!

- OEM block gasket set for block rebuild: $59.95 with free shipping!
- OEM head gasket set with MK4 head gasket: $99.95 with free shipping!
- OEM head gasket set with standard head gasket: $89.95 with free shipping!
- OEM head gasket for standard head replacement: $44.95 with free shipping!
- Plus many more gasket rebuild sets at great prices, including kits with ARP hardware!


----------



## a_grl_n_her_rado (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Hella good pricing and shipping!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a_grl_n_her_rado (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

WOOT!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Got my parts the day after I paid, and the total price shipped was almost half the price of GAP!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My paychecks have found a new home....


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (a_grl_n_her_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeremyVR6* »_Just ordered my parts, awesome people http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Oh yeah,







for Glen Urnie









Check your PM's for your tracking number, mate! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *a_grl_n_her_rado* »_WOOT!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Got my parts the day after I paid, and the total price shipped was almost half the price of GAP!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My paychecks have found a new home....

Thanks, Nat! Let us know if there is anything else we can do for you. We're just an IM, email or phone call away.


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

MKIV VR6 Headgaskets? I want to put a fresh one in before I fire up my beast again, it's been sitting doing nothing for the past 6 months.
Let me know what you can do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PedroGringo (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM!*

Might you have access to a G60 Fuel injector harness? I've just read that a MkII harness will work. The part number is 037133339. 
I've got a used one, but I'd rather go with a new one if possible. 
Thanks!
Pete


_Modified by PedroGringo at 9:17 AM 10-20-2005_


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (BubonicCorrado)*

*AFTERMARKET TRINARY PRESSURE SWITCH FOR G60 - $59.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING - CLICK PHOTO FOR MORE INFO OR TO BUY!* 

​


----------



## BloodRedRado (Jan 31, 2005)

do you sell the samco hoses? or soemthing similiar?


----------



## PedroGringo (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: (BloodRedRado)*

Thanks for hooking me up Kelly. 
Pete


----------



## vr6 weggieman (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_Not at this time, no. Not yet. Very soon, though.


how about now?..lol


----------



## mykeyg60 (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

I need a hood... if you have it how much?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*



BubonicCorrado said:


> MKIV VR6 Headgaskets? I want to put a fresh one in before I fire up my beast again, it's been sitting doing nothing for the past 6 months.
> Let me know what you can do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


$44.95 with free shipping ---> www.mjmautohaus.com



PedroGringo said:


> Might you have access to a G60 Fuel injector harness? I've just read that a MkII harness will work. The part number is 037133339.
> I've got a used one, but I'd rather go with a new one if possible.
> Thanks!
> Pete
> ...


PM sent.



BloodRedRado said:


> do you sell the samco hoses? or soemthing similiar?


Yes, we do sell Samco Hose Kits for Corrados. 


_Quote, originally posted by *mykeyg60* »_I need a hood... if you have it how much?



No OEM hoods, sorry.


----------



## PedroGringo (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Thanks MJM. I got my FI harness today. Your help is much appreciated.
Pete


----------



## vdubfrk (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

I need a cooling fan motor how much shipped to 30319


----------



## VcoRrado6 (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Fuel pump for 93 slc?


----------



## VcoRrado6 (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

what do they usually go for......do you think you all may get em back in? Having hard time finding a new pump.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (VcoRrado6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VcoRrado6* »_what do they usually go for......do you think you all may get em back in? Having hard time finding a new pump.

Actually, we have about half a dozen different sources we get them from. Our main supplier (who normally has them for $124.95) is out of stock right now. We do have another source that has one for $299.95, but I didn't even bother mentioning that, as it's more money than most would want to pay for a pump. If you must have one, we can do it, though. Unfortunately, that's how much it's going to cost, as our other source isn't going to have any more pumps for a while.


----------



## PedroGringo (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Any chance you've got heated seat relays for a 1990 G60? I need the ones that go behind the passanger side rear side pannel. 
Thanks!
Pete


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (PedroGringo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PedroGringo* »_Any chance you've got heated seat relays for a 1990 G60? I need the ones that go behind the passanger side rear side pannel. 
Thanks!
Pete

Pete,
Both modules would be $119.95 with free shipping.


----------



## PedroGringo (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_
Pete,
Both modules would be $119.95 with free shipping.

Okay. Let me see if my budget can handle that. I may have to wait two weeks. 
Thanks!
Pete


----------



## VcoRrado6 (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Corrado Bently Manual's by chance?


----------



## McGyver (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Ordered a bunch of parts on the 14th...got them today (16th) !








Great price....
Great turn around...

Thanx Kelly! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Guess I'll be under the 'C' a little sooner than I planned!


----------



## VcoRrado6 (Sep 20, 2005)

T/B gasket? 93 vr


----------



## CorradoCody (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

Paypal sent for an Audi TT Control arm bushings kit.
CC


----------



## Color-rado (Nov 17, 2005)

do you still have slotted rotors and pads for a 92 SLC corrado, if so what is the price shipped to CO 80470 thanks.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (Color-rado)*

*WE CARRY OVER 10,000 VAG PART NUMBERS IN STOCK EACH AND EVERY DAY - AS WELL AS CORRADO GOODIES FROM SPEC, ARP, NEUSPEED, HELLA, H&R, HAWK, TECHTONICS AND MORE!*


----------



## fredhogarth (Aug 22, 2005)

Looking for waterpump for 92 SLC. Price shipped to 91709?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (fredhogarth)*

*OEM HEAD BOLTS FOR ALL 12V VR6 - $44.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING ~*


----------



## a_grl_n_her_rado (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (infinity!)

I've found a new OEM parts supplier







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (a_grl_n_her_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Color-rado* »_do you still have slotted rotors and pads for a 92 SLC corrado, if so what is the price shipped to CO 80470 thanks.



PM sent with a few questions. And to the fredhogarth fella a few posts up asking about the water pumps ---> www.mjmautohaus.com 



_Quote, originally posted by *a_grl_n_her_rado* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (infinity!)

I've found a new OEM parts supplier







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



Angelina Jolie style!


----------



## a_grl_n_her_rado (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_
Angelina Jolie style!


----------



## razex (May 11, 2004)

I need a distributor cap/rotor and wires for a 92 SLC. price shipped to 03102 ?


----------



## Feanor (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*

Do you carry dilithium crystals for warp drive engines?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (Feanor)*

*GREAT 312MM "OE PLUS" BIG BRAKE KIT FOR VR6 - $499.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING - CLICK PIC FOR INFO!*

​


----------



## a_grl_n_her_rado (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*









Thank you!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (a_grl_n_her_rado)*

*OEM HEAD BOLT SET FOR G60 - $19.95 - CLICK PHOTO FOR MORE INFO!* 

​


----------



## markj2k4 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*

yet again thanks for help with the parts today kelly







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NJRrado (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*

u guys dont happen to have a price less than or at $55.75 for a case of oem g60 oil filters, do ya? 
figured it'd be at least worth checking before i bought http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ooo, figured id mention this is a case of 10


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (NJRrado)*

*AIR BAG CLOCK SPRING - $199.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING - CLICK PIC FOR INFO!*

​


----------



## Feanor (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*

I'm not sure is this has been asked and I'm to lazy to check. Do you carry MAF's for distributor VR's? If yes, how much?


----------



## NJRrado (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*

cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hopefully ill have time to give yall a call tomorrow. thanks!


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (Feanor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJRrado* »_u guys dont happen to have a price less than or at $55.75 for a case of oem g60 oil filters, do ya? 
figured it'd be at least worth checking before i bought http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ooo, figured id mention this is a case of 10

That shouldn't be a problem. Give us a call at 210.DUB.PART (382.7278) to place an order.


_Quote, originally posted by *Feanor* »_I'm not sure is this has been asked and I'm to lazy to check. Do you carry MAF's for distributor VR's? If yes, how much?



We have both aftermarket and OEM sensors from $149.95 with free shipping as seen at www.mjmautohaus.com


----------



## Feanor (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_
$249.95 with free shipping.

I live in Canada.


----------



## a_grl_n_her_rado (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: (Feanor)*

Got another order for yas!


----------



## SolidGold (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*

IM sent


----------



## jprocter (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi there,
How much would the vr6 timing chain kit be shipped to UK?
Thanks


----------



## a_grl_n_her_rado (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (a_grl_n_her_rado)*

Got my parts already! Arrived within 24hrs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Now if only my pizza would get here as quickly....


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (jprocter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jprocter* »_Hi there,
How much would the vr6 timing chain kit be shipped to UK?
Thanks



Please see www.mjmautohaus.com/international for all polices, procedures and shipping rates for international orders.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

i doubt you have this b/c only three dealers in america have it... but do you have the brake booster hose that goes from the master cylinder to the intake manifold?
thanks in advance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_









trying to reach you


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

*OEM REVERSE (BACK-UP) SWITCH IN 2-PIN: $9.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING - CLICK FOR INFO!* 

​


----------



## a_grl_n_her_rado (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (a_grl_n_her_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a_grl_n_her_rado* »_Got my parts already! Arrived within 24hrs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Now if only my pizza would get here as quickly....









Well I got my parts in a day...but 3 weeks later and I still dont' have my car


















































(no fault of MJM I'm just bitchin!)


----------



## mattesque (Nov 1, 2005)

i emailed from your site but didn't get anything back.
radiator for a G60?
thanks.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (mattesque)*

IM sent for price on clutch slave cylinder shipped to 19312 for a 93 slc. Thanks. Got my peloquin, flywheel,clutch etc. from you guys in a couple of days. Good prices and service http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You will be getting more of my business in the future.


----------



## HeadlinerG60 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*

IM sent on a couple MKII parts


----------



## dag60man (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*

Does the front wheel bearing price include shipping?


----------



## orangeJEWlius (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*

im sent (please reply to my email) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## imprtsonly (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*

looking for the in tank fuel pump for 1990 G60.


----------



## orangeJEWlius (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*

By chance do you guys carry any shift cables for a 92 vr6 rado????
thank you in advance,
Max


----------



## orangeJEWlius (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*

thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MySunRoofWorks (Aug 2, 2000)

in for good deals! That's actually a pretty sweet price on the fuel pump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2 Dubs (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

Looking to replace front headlights, fogs and turns, and maybe side markers with clear lensed ones. Any available? Seen lots of positive replys. Itching to buy!!! (92 slc vr6) thanks


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (2 Dubs)*

*GERMAN MEYLE INNER LEFT CV JOINT AND BOOT KIT (MK2, MK3, CORRADO) - $59.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING - CLICK PIC FOR INFO!*


----------



## vws4life (Apr 6, 2002)

*MJM Autohaus*

looking for a price on dist. cap & rotor, fuel filter, serp belt (w/ac), as well as plug wires...what do you carry for fitted performance wires 8-9mm??
Are there "performance" distribotor caps/rotors available? or just oem?
thanx


----------



## SqnTZVERDERaDo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

I need a VR6 radiator...do you have?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (SqnTZVERDERaDo)*

Everybody's PM's have been responded to. Check www.mjmautohaus.com for parts quotes and email us if you're looking for something you cannot find! :thumbup:


----------



## SqnTZVERDERaDo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MJM Autohaus* »_
$149.95 shipped to your door.

Now is this the one the dealerships sell? Same quality? Do you accept payments over phone since i dont have paypal and stuff?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (SqnTZVERDERaDo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2 Dubs* »_Looking to replace front headlights, fogs and turns, and maybe side markers with clear lensed ones. Any available? Seen lots of positive replys. Itching to buy!!! (92 slc vr6) thanks

We have some of that stuff available, yes.
I sent you an IM with a few questions.

_Quote, originally posted by *SqnTZVERDERaDo* »_Now is this the one the dealerships sell? Same quality? Do you accept payments over phone since i dont have paypal and stuff?

It's a German aftermarket unit, but comes with the same exact warranty and guarantee. And yes, give us a call at 210.DUB.PART (382.7278) if you need to place an order.


_Modified by MJM Autohaus at 8:44 PM 9-22-2009_


----------



## Germanpower SLC (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: GREAT PRICING and *FREE* SHIPPING ON OEM/MAINTENACE PARTS!" (MJM Autohaus)*

How about timing chains???


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: GREAT PRICING and *FREE* SHIPPING ON OEM/MAINTENACE PARTS!" (Germanpower SLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Germanpower SLC* »_How about timing chains???









How about THIS link?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: GREAT PRICING and *FREE* SHIPPING ON OEM/MAINTENACE PARTS!" (MJM Autohaus)*

could yall sell me just the nut for the strut top bearing? number 8 in the pic:


----------



## a_grl_n_her_rado (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: GREAT PRICING and *FREE* SHIPPING ON OEM/MAINTENACE PARTS!" (MJM Autohaus)*

Bump for a great company.
My car loves you so much it breaks stuff on purpose.


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: GREAT PRICING and *FREE* SHIPPING ON OEM/MAINTENACE PARTS!" (a_grl_n_her_rado)*

Thank You Can't wait for my parts get here. 
great customer service.


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: GREAT PRICING and *FREE* SHIPPING ON OEM/MAINTENACE PARTS!" (MJM Autohaus)*

Do you sell VR6 shifter cables????


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: GREAT PRICING and *FREE* SHIPPING ON OEM/MAINTENACE PARTS!*

*COOLANT EXPANSION TANK CAP FOR MK2 8V APPLICATIONS - $4.95 - CLICK PIC FOR MORE INFO OR TO BUY*


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: GREAT PRICING and *FREE* SHIPPING ON OEM/MAINTENACE PARTS!" (MJM Autohaus)*

Where are your tie rod assemblies made? Are they German, Braz, etc?
thanks


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: GREAT PRICING and *FREE* SHIPPING ON OEM/MAINTENACE PARTS!*

*G60 POWER STEERING FLUID RESERVOIR - $19.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING - CLICK PIC FOR INFO!* 

​


----------



## SqnTZVERDERaDo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (MJM Autohaus)*

How much for a VR6 oil pan and gasket? and a magnetic drain plug?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (SqnTZVERDERaDo)*

*NEED THE ULTIMATE BRAKE KIT WITH HAWK PADS? WE'RE MASTER DISTRIBUTORS FOR HAWK; HIT US UP!*


----------



## Corrado Seeker (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: Huge sale on OEM and maintenance parts at MJM! (MJM Autohaus)*

this is great. I'll be in tough within a couple of weeks


----------



## LesVR6 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: GREAT PRICING and *FREE* SHIPPING ON OEM/MAINTENACE PARTS!" (MJM Autohaus)*

How much would shipping be on an oxygen sensor to ontatio canada, L9N1A4.
thanks
-Les


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: GREAT PRICING and *FREE* SHIPPING ON OEM/MAINTENACE PARTS!*

*OEM REAR MAIN SEAL FOR VR6 - $14.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING - CLICK PIC FOR INFO!*

​


----------



## LesVR6 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: GREAT PRICING and *FREE* SHIPPING ON OEM/MAINTENACE PARTS!" (MJM Autohaus)*

Tie Rod assembly is 49.95 for both sides right, on your site it says 32.50 each?


_Modified by NemeczVR6 at 8:15 PM 9-5-2006_


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: GREAT PRICING and *FREE* SHIPPING ON OEM/MAINTENACE PARTS!*


_Quote, originally posted by *a_riot* »_Where are your tie rod assemblies made? Are they German, Braz, etc?
thanks



We aren't making any of them, but Febi, TRW, Meyle; they're having them made all over the world (depending on the part number you're referring to).



_Quote, originally posted by *SqnTZVERDERaDo* »_How much for a VR6 oil pan and gasket? and a magnetic drain plug?









The pan is up on our site. Just add $20 for the gasket.


We just offer the OEM plugs at this time, sorry.


_Quote, originally posted by *NemeczVR6* »_How much would shipping be on an oxygen sensor to ontatio canada, L9N1A4.
thanks
-Les



Just add $10 for shipping and handling to any oxygen sensor on our site.


_Quote, originally posted by *NemeczVR6* »_Tie Rod assembly is 49.95 for both sides right, on your site it says 32.50 each?




Thanks for noticing that. It's now been fixed. Due to the raise and fall of both the euro and dollar, pricing changes a lot.

Also, shipping to Canada is extra.


----------



## DeathWobble (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (revertVR6)*

i need a couple oil filters for my 90g60, also interested in prices for vr6 bearings and hubs for a bolt pattern conversion. thanks
tom


----------



## DeathWobble (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (DeathWobble)*

??? ive got 500 or so mile till i need an oil change.


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

strut bearings on sale as well?


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

great i need the fronts... i will paypal if you'd like
can you im me all the necessary info?


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

paypal sent! thanks


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

havn't seen my strut bearings yet.... its been 3 weeks


----------



## SqnTZVERDERaDo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

Do you have a list of all electrical components you have for a Corrado SLC 1992? I need a new crank sensor, battery cables, distributor rotor.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (SqnTZVERDERaDo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dapucker1* »_strut bearings on sale as well?

VR6 strut bearings? Just the bearings all by themselves?
$12.50 shipped to your door.

_Quote, originally posted by *SqnTZVERDERaDo* »_Do you have a list of all electrical components you have for a Corrado SLC 1992? I need a new crank sensor, battery cables, distributor rotor.

Those items (less the battery cable) are up on the site at http://www.mjmautohaus.com


_Modified by MJM Autohaus at 4:24 PM 10-31-2008_


----------



## SqnTZVERDERaDo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

Awesome, great pricing on the crank sensor! Thanks, should be placing my order soon!
You have IM.


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: GREAT PRICING and *FREE* SHIPPING ON OEM/MAINTENACE PARTS!" (MJM Autohaus)*

does the headgasket set in the vr6 corrado category on your website include the metal mk4 gasket ?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: GREAT PRICING and *FREE* SHIPPING ON OEM/MAINTENACE PARTS!" (dbl_yelo_rado3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbl_yelo_rado3* »_does the headgasket set in the vr6 corrado category on your website include the metal mk4 gasket ?

No, it does not, but it can be substituted.


----------



## PedroGringo (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: GREAT PRICING and *FREE* SHIPPING ON OEM/MAINTENACE PARTS!" ([email protected])*

Hey MJM folks. 
How about rebuild kits for front and rear brake calipers? I had my rear calipers off and noticed that the boots were cut. I also need the rear mounting pins and the boots that protect those too. I don't know if that is part of the regular rebuild kit. 
Thanks for your support of this forum. 
Pete


----------



## vw_dred (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: GREAT PRICING and *FREE* SHIPPING ON OEM/MAINTENACE PARTS!" (MJM Autohaus)*

The Audi TT 4-pc control arm bushing sets shows $39.95 with free shipping here, but $42.50 on the website. Which is it - I need a set..
-Thanks..


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: GREAT PRICING and *FREE* SHIPPING ON OEM/MAINTENACE PARTS!" ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
This thread is over a year old and needs to be updated by Juan's lazy tail. The current pricing on our site is accurate.


sounds shady


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: GREAT PRICING and *FREE* SHIPPING ON OEM/MAINTENACE PARTS!" (LBSOHK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LBSOHK* »_sounds shady









There's an old saying. Something about a kettle and a pot...


----------



## Germanpower SLC (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: GREAT PRICING and *FREE* SHIPPING ON OEM/MAINTENACE PARTS!" (MJM Autohaus)*

Free bump for a great shop with great prices and products.
Thanks for everything again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: GREAT PRICING and *FREE* SHIPPING ON OEM/MAINTENACE PARTS!" (MJM Autohaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MJM Autohaus* »_
There's an old saying. Something about a kettle and a pot...









dont know that one


----------



## DeathWobble (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! (MJM Autohaus)*

yes im looking for a hood release cable. handle, cable, little things that go on it for the rad./ supt. the whole setup. 90 g60 corrado
can you beat my stealership? shipped to 49417 thx
tom


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! (MJM Autohaus)*

Responded to e-mail asking where parts would be shipped to... Guessing you guys are just crazy busy.


----------



## German Juggernaut (Jan 26, 2005)

I have been through two "new oem" G60 radiators so far, neither of which fit my car. I know the support bar that holds it is right, so there has to be something wrong with the radiators I have been getting. 
Have you heard of any problem like this? Could you tell me the exact distance pin to pin on the G60 radiator you have?


----------



## Lanceevox (Mar 21, 2006)

Is this for the front suspension? http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...d=767


----------



## Lanceevox (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

Does this work with aftermarket weitec coilvers or just springs and struts? http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...d=864


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (Lanceevox)*

*A BIGGER SELLER - HEAVY DUTY OEM TRANSMISSION MOUNT - $14.95 - CLICK PIC FOR INFO!* 

​


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

would it be possible to just get one samco hose? i am looking for the t-hose for the oil cooler (prone to failure







)


----------



## silverG60 (Oct 19, 2000)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! (MJM Autohaus)*

Do you guys carry OEM Bosch tempered foglights for the slc? I saw you have the turn sigs on your site but didnt see the foglights.
Thanks,
Nick


----------



## nodq (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS!*

I just bought some ball joints from you guys and went to put them in today, only to find out my control arm bushings are bad too.
On top of that, one of the bolts that held the shock to the wheel bearing housing (steering knuckle) had snapped!







I'll get that from the dealer.
So i'm in need of TT/R32 controls arm bushings (that 4 piece kit), some sway bar endlinks (Sway Bar Endlinks, Set of Two [535411315MY.SET]), and quite possible a shocks & springs kit (can't afford coilovers), but you guys don't list them on your site.
If you got any, let me know via email or im me. [email protected]
Perhaps we can get a package deal going.


----------



## Corrado Seeker (Apr 10, 2005)

I could use a few oil filters for a '93 Corrado SLC.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! (silverG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeathWobble* »_yes im looking for a hood release cable. handle, cable, little things that go on it for the rad./ supt. the whole setup. 90 g60 corrado
can you beat my stealership? shipped to 49417 thx
tom

Do not have those, sorry.

_Quote, originally posted by *German Juggernaut* »_I have been through two "new oem" G60 radiators so far, neither of which fit my car. I know the support bar that holds it is right, so there has to be something wrong with the radiators I have been getting. 
Have you heard of any problem like this? Could you tell me the exact distance pin to pin on the G60 radiator you have?

Have not heard of any problem like this, no. Where did you purchase the radiators from? And give us a ring on that G60 question and ask for Mark. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Lanceevox* »_Is this for the front suspension? http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...d=767

Yes, that is the front strut mounts with bearings for VRs.

_Quote, originally posted by *Lanceevox* »_Does this work with aftermarket weitec coilvers or just springs and struts? http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...d=864

Yes.


_Quote, originally posted by *itskmill06* »_would it be possible to just get one samco hose? i am looking for the t-hose for the oil cooler (prone to failure







)

Sorry, do not have.

_Quote, originally posted by *silverG60* »_Do you guys carry OEM Bosch tempered foglights for the slc? I saw you have the turn sigs on your site but didnt see the foglights.
Thanks,
Nick

They're not on our site, but it wouldn't be a problem getting you a set of OEM foglights. Give us a call if we can help.

_Quote, originally posted by *nodq* »_I just bought some ball joints from you guys and went to put them in today, only to find out my control arm bushings are bad too.
On top of that, one of the bolts that held the shock to the wheel bearing housing (steering knuckle) had snapped!







I'll get that from the dealer.
So i'm in need of TT/R32 controls arm bushings (that 4 piece kit), some sway bar endlinks (Sway Bar Endlinks, Set of Two [535411315MY.SET]), and quite possible a shocks & springs kit (can't afford coilovers), but you guys don't list them on your site.
If you got any, let me know via email or im me. [email protected]
Perhaps we can get a package deal going.

Give us a call and ask for Kelly.

_Quote, originally posted by *Corrado Seeker* »_I could use a few oil filters for a '93 Corrado SLC.









http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=1666


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! (MJM Autohaus)*

1 million http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for Kelly and MJMAutohaus.
Great deal on Koni Coilovers (for the S4







) fast shipping, and great service when on a last minute swaybar endlink fiasco. 
Thank You http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mattammo (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! (MJM Autohaus)*

Do you guys have any Retaining Springs for the Clutch Release Lever ?


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! ([email protected])*

Just ordererd up this gem:









I sure know how to have fun.


----------



## G60Junky (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! (MJM Autohaus)*

dude, they should offer some coupons for first-time customers.


----------



## G60Junky (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! (G60Junky)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mkalajian (Nov 5, 2005)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! (G60Junky)*

anyone know if these dudes take paypal?


----------



## G60Junky (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! (mkalajian)*

paypal is good dude.


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! (G60Junky)*

Does MJM carry any hubcentric 8mm H&R spaces for 4x100?


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Out of spacers right now, sorry.

do u have an estimate of when u might be getting some? I notice those 8mm hubcentric 4x100 are rare for some reason...any chance of u ever get some of those?


----------



## Cor32rado (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! ([email protected])*

Do you guys carry fuel pump/sending unit assemblys for a 1990.5 g60?
Or know anyone that can rebuild one?
thanks
Jake


----------



## hi_racing (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! ([email protected])*

Just ordered the timing chain kit for my 93!!!







WooooHoooo!!!! I haven't been able to afford any parts for the C since the end of 2001, so this is a great day!








Peace!


----------



## hi_racing (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! (hi_racing)*

And they arrived today around 4:30!! Awesome service! Thanks guys!
Peace!


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! (hi_racing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hi_racing* »_And they arrived today around 4:30!! Awesome service! Thanks guys!
Peace!

Thanks for the order. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StiCorrado (May 13, 2007)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! (MJM Autohaus)*

I tried to access your website and I got this message 
Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Access denied for user 'mjm'@'localhost' (using password: YES) in /home/mjm/public_html/catalog/includes/functions/database.php on line 20
Unable to connect to database server!
What did I do wrong?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! ([email protected])*

do you carry rad supports? (na spec)


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! (Neb)*

*BOSCH AIR INTAKE SENSOR FOR VR6 - $24.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING - CLICK PIC FOR INFO!*

​


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

hey guys, i ordered a 10lb flywheel from you guys and sachs clutch kit ( paid 389$ ). Where can i get the clutch alignment tool and the ring gear for the flywheel?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Italianboy730)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StiCorrado* »_I tried to access your website and I got this message 
Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Access denied for user 'mjm'@'localhost' (using password: YES) in /home/mjm/public_html/catalog/includes/functions/database.php on line 20
Unable to connect to database server!
What did I do wrong?









I'm not sure why it's doing that...sorry.
Maybe our server was having problems during those few minutes you were trying to access it. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Italianboy730* »_hey guys, i ordered a 10lb flywheel from you guys and sachs clutch kit ( paid 389$ ). Where can i get the clutch alignment tool and the ring gear for the flywheel?

We sell both. Give us a call for pricing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

do you guys have stock g60 plugs? the reverse sensor for g60? i think that's it... gonna check the website now


----------



## Roadhog_ (Feb 26, 2007)

I just ordered a set of autotech plug wires from you. Wish you guys had faster shipping option though.. 6 days to get here.







oh well.


----------



## Roadhog_ (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We appreciate your order. However, there is nothing we can do about the fact you live 1500 miles from us. Come down here to sunny south Texas and enjoy the weather, fast SLCs (sorry, not too many G60s running good ETs), and good Margaritas. We'd love to have you. Same day pick-up from our warehouse.


I understand that.







But it would be cool if you guys offered faster shipping options, like 2nd day. Just an idea.


----------



## rippedup (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! (MJM Autohaus)*

howdy i need a prise and availability for both axles ,front bearing kits anf new hubs for a '91 corrado g60 package deal? please still trying to get it together for waterfest!







e-mail : [email protected]


_Modified by rippedup at 12:04 PM 6-24-2007_


----------



## Roadhog_ (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! (rippedup)*

Just bought some more stuff from you guys. MK4 HG kit, and bolts.


----------



## valet (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! (Roadhog_)*

speedo cable for the g60?


----------



## PSUCorrado (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! (valet)*

Bought an ignition switch from you guys the other day. Really Fast shipping http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! (PSUCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itskmill06* »_do you guys have stock g60 plugs? the reverse sensor for g60? i think that's it... gonna check the website now

The NGK plugs are on the site under Engine Electrical.
Give us a call regarding the sensor.

_Quote, originally posted by *Roadhog_* »_I just ordered a set of autotech plug wires from you. Wish you guys had faster shipping option though.. 6 days to get here.







oh well.
















Ground shipping, as per our site, is usually 5-7 business days, depending on where you're located.

_Quote, originally posted by *Roadhog_* »_I understand that.







But it would be cool if you guys offered faster shipping options, like 2nd day. Just an idea.









We certainly offer faster shipping. Next day is even an option.









_Quote, originally posted by *rippedup* »_howdy i need a prise and availability for both axles ,front bearing kits anf new hubs for a '91 corrado g60 package deal? please still trying to get it together for waterfest!







e-mail : [email protected]


Give us a call about any package deals.

_Quote, originally posted by *valet* »_speedo cable for the g60?

Give us a call on the speedo cable.

_Quote, originally posted by *PSUCorrado* »_Bought an ignition switch from you guys the other day. Really Fast shipping http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

We appreciate the order. We strive to get orders out same day you purchase them. 90% of the time, it happens.


----------



## Roadhog_ (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! (MJM Autohaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MJM Autohaus* »_
We certainly offer faster shipping. Next day is even an option.










where.. I didn't see any options?
BTW, I never got a tracking # for my last order


----------



## spooled03 (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! (Roadhog_)*

bump for good service and fast shipping...thanks guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nuts4boosting (Jun 30, 2006)

hey guys i sent a few emails about an oder i placed a few weeks ago but havent gotten an answer yet. my name is chris woomer if you could find some things out for me it would be awesome. thanks


----------



## nuts4boosting (Jun 30, 2006)

i actually tried callin several times but you guys are harder to get a hold of than a greased pig ha. thanks for replying to me though i appreciate it. bump for good sellers too i have bought a ton of things and this is only a very mild problem


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (nuts4boosting)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nuts4boosting* »_i actually tried callin several times but you guys are harder to get a hold of than a greased pig ha. thanks for replying to me though i appreciate it. bump for good sellers too i have bought a ton of things and this is only a very mild problem

Sorry about that. We currently have four lines and it's not uncommon for them all to be tied up at once. We probably need to get a fifth line.
You can hit us up on AIM, too.
AIM: JUANatMJM or mjmautohaus


----------



## -=GrimJack=- (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MJM Autohaus* »_
Sorry about that. We currently have four lines and it's not uncommon for them all to be tied up at once. We probably need to get a fifth line.
You can hit us up on AIM, too.
AIM: JUANatMJM or mjmautohaus


HAHAHA, you just need to have a rita in your hand and you can get anything out of Kelly.......... J/K
Great peeps at MJM for sure.


----------



## kmveedub (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: (-=GrimJack=-)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Roadhog_ (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (kmveedub)*

Ill have to say, with the last orders I made, you guys REALLY improved your service! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I will keep buying from you.


----------



## Keltron3030 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (Roadhog_)*

do you guys sell individual samco hoses? 
i need the circled hose....if so can you get me a price? thanks


----------



## illwilll (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

quote:
oxygen sensor
MAF sensor
idle control valve
ship to toronto
thanks


----------



## MartyinCO (Aug 25, 2007)

Just placed my first order








Well designed site for sure, easy to use.


----------



## Road_Ralley (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! (MJM Autohaus)*

is the lower grille for the stock front bumper something you can get your hands on cheaper than the dealership?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! (Road_Ralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Keltron3030* »_do you guys sell individual samco hoses? 
i need the circled hose....if so can you get me a price? thanks









Do not have, sorry.

_Quote, originally posted by *illwilll* »_quote:
oxygen sensor
MAF sensor
idle control valve
ship to toronto
thanks

All those items are up on the site. Shipping to Canada would depend on who you'd want it shipped with (UPS or USPS) and how fast you want it there. I'd say USPS Priority would be anywhere between $10-$20, give or take.. Give us a call if you'd like to place an order. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Road_Ralley* »_is the lower grille for the stock front bumper something you can get your hands on cheaper than the dealership? 

No, we are out os stock on those right now with no ETA on re-stock. Sorry.


----------



## RedG6 (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! (MJM Autohaus)*

IM Sent


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (Roadhog_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Roadhog_* »_Ill have to say, with the last orders I made, you guys REALLY improved your service! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I will keep buying from you.
















x2


----------



## silvr rcr (Oct 14, 2003)

thanks for the M&M's! haha!
i got my wheel bearing, hub, radiator and radiator fan in thursday.
looking forward to getting started on everything this week


----------



## Rento_VW (Jul 1, 2007)

Wish you guys had the Distributor rotor with a set screw, would buy the cap, rotor, and neuspeed wires off ya guys!
Probably buy the wires off ya anyway. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gilboyto (May 25, 2007)

Yay for M&Ms from MJM!


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

Hi,
I bought a 1993 Corrado SLC VR6
1. How much for rear konis sports shocks?
2. How about the bilstein sports for the rears?. 
Shipping to Antioch Ca 94531 
Thanks,
Oliver


----------



## pabsVR6 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! (MJM Autohaus)*

Hi, just wondering if you can ship to Australia? Oem parts are 3 times the price and its very hard to find performance parts. I have a 97 golf VR6, I need-
Water Pump, Auxiliary (OEM) 251965561B
Spark Plugs, Set of 6 (OEM) BKR5EKUP.SET
Suspension Rebuild Kit, Front (Heavy Duty) 357412331A.VR6.HD
Any help will be very appreciative,
Cheers


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (omllenado)*

ordered my rear bilsteins this afternoon thanks.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! (pabsVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rento_VW* »_Wish you guys had the Distributor rotor with a set screw, would buy the cap, rotor, and neuspeed wires off ya guys!
Probably buy the wires off ya anyway. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

All three of those items are up on the site. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *omllenado* »_Hi,
I bought a 1993 Corrado SLC VR6
1. How much for rear konis sports shocks?
2. How about the bilstein sports for the rears?. 
Shipping to Antioch Ca 94531 
Thanks,
Oliver


Nice car. We have a 92' SLC here and love it.
Both the items you're looking for are on our site at http://www.mjmautohaus.com and include FREE SHIPPING to the lower 48 states.

_Quote, originally posted by *pabsVR6* »_Hi, just wondering if you can ship to Australia? Oem parts are 3 times the price and its very hard to find performance parts. I have a 97 golf VR6, I need-
Water Pump, Auxiliary (OEM) 251965561B
Spark Plugs, Set of 6 (OEM) BKR5EKUP.SET
Suspension Rebuild Kit, Front (Heavy Duty) 357412331A.VR6.HD
Any help will be very appreciative,
Cheers


We can certainly ship to the Land Down Under, but ask that you see the Terms and Conditions on our site for international ordering. If you agree, please send us an email through our site for a shipping quote.
Oh, and we'd also like to mention to all our fellow Rado junkies here that while not "OEM" of course, but still beneficial to those looking to do a motor rebuild or a turbo build up project, MJM is now a full-on Warehouse Distributor for ARP hardware!








Head stud kits, rod bolt set, main studs, etc. Check out our online catalog on all the ARP hardware for you SLC or G60 - with deals of up to 40% to 45% off!
Peep game ----> http://www.mjmautohaus.com


----------



## youngteck (Oct 31, 2007)

i need a new slave cylinder how much for that??


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (youngteck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *youngteck* »_i need a new slave cylinder how much for that??

They're up on the site. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lanceevox (Mar 21, 2006)

What a cool business!


----------



## HyDrOPoNiC (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (Lanceevox)*

Love the site. Waiting on my plugs and plug wires http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Compass (Aug 14, 2001)

Got my ISV and spark plugs a couple days ago. Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (Compass)*

great pricing just went to dealer with a heater hose price from hear to see if they will match it, and the price was $10 lower than what they (the dealer) pays for them!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (JIIP)*

Do you guys ever answer your email, i see you have enough time to bump all your threads all the time.
I ordered a bunch of parts at the beging of Dec, and still no sign of them, and i also never received the tracking # i was promissed


----------



## HyDrOPoNiC (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

I'm _still_ waiting for parts too


----------



## HyDrOPoNiC (Aug 12, 2004)

.


----------



## HyDrOPoNiC (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (HyDrOPoNiC)*

Could one of the MJM staff PM me? I don't know who to talk to about my order and you don't seem to answer e-mails... Kinda need to know where my stuff is.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (HyDrOPoNiC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HyDrOPoNiC* »_Could one of the MJM staff PM me? I don't know who to talk to about my order and you don't seem to answer e-mails... Kinda need to know where my stuff is.

my stuff came in 2 days ago after about a month and a half after i placed an order. And im not mad at all that it took long since i wasnt even in the rush for my parts but im just mad about the lack of communication. Or they could have at least sent me the tracking # they promissed so i can at least check where my stuff is.
probably the last time i ordered from these guys http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## killerabbitruck (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by killerabbitruck at 1:38 AM 1-27-2008_


----------



## HyDrOPoNiC (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (killerabbitruck)*

Yeah. I was going to order a few more things, but I don't think that will be happening anymore.


----------



## Gilboyto (May 25, 2007)

Wewt for you guys. Ordered the SPEC Stage III and came thru flawlessly as always. Only thing I noticed is I didnt get M&Ms this time?







lol


----------



## killerabbitruck (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (Gilboyto)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by killerabbitruck at 1:38 AM 1-27-2008_


----------



## HyDrOPoNiC (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (killerabbitruck)*

^ I agree. I don't need my stuff either but I don't like my money floating around with nothing to show for it and no one interested in talking to me about why I don't have what I've paid for. You have your money, can I have an answer?
Is it just me or does this tread keep getting bumped by "[email protected]" but he's never posting anything.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (killerabbitruck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lanceevox* »_What a cool business!

We appreciate it. Let us know if there is anything else we can do for you.

_Quote, originally posted by *JIIP* »_great pricing just went to dealer with a heater hose price from hear to see if they will match it, and the price was $10 lower than what they (the dealer) pays for them!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks for the order. Let us know how it works out for you.

_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_Do you guys ever answer your email, i see you have enough time to bump all your threads all the time.
I ordered a bunch of parts at the beging of Dec, and still no sign of them, and i also never received the tracking # i was promissed

In fact, yes, we do answer emails and attempt to get to each and every one of them every single day (365 days a year - including holidays). Obviously, however, if we are backed up or extremely busy, our response time might be delayed. We also have three (3) phone lines and three (3) AIM accounts for other means of communication. 
As far as tracking down your order - this is near impossible with nothing more than a user name on a forum. The name the order was under would be easier. We do not handle these types of issues on the forums, though, as our Customer Service Department at 210.DUB.PART (382.7278) would be the proper channels for looking into your order. 

_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_
my stuff came in 2 days ago after about a month and a half after i placed an order. And im not mad at all that it took long since i wasnt even in the rush for my parts but im just mad about the lack of communication. Or they could have at least sent me the tracking # they promissed so i can at least check where my stuff is.
probably the last time i ordered from these guys http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


We seem to get a lot of these kind of replies from Canadians. Those from North of the border do not want to pay the duty, tax, and brokerage associated when shipping with UPS (which when shipped are trackable), so we offer the services of USPS (which are not trackable on ground orders) in the interest of saving you guys a few bucks. As far as we're concerned, it makes no difference how order ship to Canada. We offer USPS (who is consequently the slowest service on the planet) because most Canadians prefer this. The duration and speed (or lack thereof) that USPS takes to get parts to Canada is something that is out of our hands and not something that is our responsibility. You said it took a month for you to receive your items? We've seen even longer on ground packages to Canada believe it or not. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Gilboyto* »_Wewt for you guys. Ordered the SPEC Stage III and came thru flawlessly as always. Only thing I noticed is I didnt get M&Ms this time?







lol 

Thanks for the order! We were out of candy for a few days.









_Quote, originally posted by *killerabbitruck* »_I will say i've ordered from MJM atleast 10 times, the first 8 times went flawlessly, my last 2 orders are taking forever, and no one will respond to my emails. They are obviously on their computers, but not looking to respond. Never had a problem with their products, only timing and lack of communication. Overall i'd order from them again if i'm not worried about when the parts get here.









Also i would have kept my comments to myself until i saw i'm not the only one getting the shaft, i mean if they are that busy, hire more people, or work longer or something. I don't care if it's going to take more time to get my parts, contact me and let me know why they aren't on their way, and when i'll get them. Don't assume it's OK, i mean what if I needed the parts on a deadline? I don't, but it's the principal behind things.


I personally spent my entire Saturday today getting caught up on Thursday and later emails and did not see one email from anyone claiming to be "waiting for parts". 
We have phones here, sir, and answer them from 10AM to 7PM CST, Monday through Friday. Give us a call.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

jettaboy - I just went into your profile here on the Vortex and got your email address and did a search for it in our system. With the email address you have registered here on the Vortex, you have not emailed us since April.







If you're emailing our main "[email protected]" email account, then something is wrong, as we have nothing from you since 4/13/2007 where you sent us $52.50 via Paypal for some parts. Other than that - nothing.
And in the interest of keeping this thread clean on 'conversation' and wasting bandwidth, please *call* us for matters concerning questions on orders. Thanks!
EDIT: Boran (jettaboy), I just found your order by using your name listed in your profile and do know exactly what happened with your order. Due to the size of the package (a radiator, a condenser, timing belt kit, and some other misc. climate control items), USPS returned it a week after it shipped due to the size limitation. We then had to repackage it and get creative with the box so it would fit USPS's size limitations on ground packages to Canada. It shipped out well over two (2) weeks ago and you were notified via email about this. Again, we haven't received an email from you since April to our main "[email protected]" email account (which is checked once an hour, seven days a week).


_Modified by [email protected] at 1:03 AM 1-27-2008_


----------



## killerabbitruck (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by killerabbitruck at 1:37 AM 1-27-2008_


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_jettaboy - I just went into your profile here on the Vortex and got your email address and did a search for it in our system. With the email address you have registered here on the Vortex, you have not emailed us since April.







If you're emailing our main "[email protected]" email account, then something is wrong, as we have nothing from you since 4/13/2007 where you sent us $52.50 via Paypal for some parts. Other than that - nothing.
And in the interest of keeping this thread clean on 'conversation' and wasting bandwidth, please *call* us for matters concerning questions on orders. Thanks!
EDIT: Boran (jettaboy), I just found your order by using your name listed in your profile and do know exactly what happened with your order. Due to the size of the package (a radiator, a condenser, timing belt kit, and some other misc. climate control items), USPS returned it a week after it shipped due to the size limitation. We then had to repackage it and get creative with the box so it would fit USPS's size limitations on ground packages to Canada. It shipped out well over two (2) weeks ago and you were notified via email about this. Again, we haven't received an email from you since April to our main "[email protected]" email account (which is checked once an hour, seven days a week).

_Modified by [email protected] at 1:03 AM 1-27-2008_


well thats exactly what im talking about.
couldnt you send me an email when the order returned to let me know whats going on and that it will take a bit longer just so i know. Thats all im asking for, i didnt really care it was taking long since i didnt need the parts right away.


----------



## HyDrOPoNiC (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Excessive bumping and I'm _still_ waiting for parts....


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (HyDrOPoNiC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_
well thats exactly what im talking about.
couldnt you send me an email when the order returned to let me know whats going on and that it will take a bit longer just so i know. Thats all im asking for, i didnt really care it was taking long since i didnt need the parts right away. 


If you go back and read the post you just quoted, it clearly indicates that you were indeed emailed about this. Again, if you have any other questions, please call, email, or IM us, as this thread is for maintenance items and not order status or order inquiries. We have full-time Customer Service Representatives (Charles and Natasha) that can reached at 210.DUB.PART (382.7278) from 10AM-7PM, M-F.
Help us in the our attempt to keep the thread from going 25 pages, rather having it with technical, availability, or pricing questions instead.  This is also the reason our bumps are erased (to help aid in this). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *HyDrOPoNiC* »_Excessive bumping and I'm _still_ waiting for parts....

Thanks for the bump.







If you're in Canada and ordering from us and requesting USPS as your courier (like 99% of our friends North of the border), then *waiting* is part of the game. You knew this, though, as it was mentioned to you already. A group buy on patience might just be in order for us.


----------



## HyDrOPoNiC (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Well I'm glad you find this amusing. Maybe you should rethink your attitude towards your customers 
Not only will I _not_ be ordering from you again, MJM better be prepared to do something about it if I don't recieve my parts. There's no chance I'm handing you ~$200 for the worst service I've receieved in my life, AND no product... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
If you go back and read the post you just quoted, it clearly indicates that you were indeed emailed about this. Again, if you have any other questions, please call, email, or IM us, as this thread is for maintenance items and not order status or order inquiries. We have full-time Customer Service Representatives (Charles and Natasha) that can reached at 210.DUB.PART (382.7278) from 10AM-7PM, M-F.
Help us in the our attempt to keep the thread from going 25 pages, rather having it with technical, availability, or pricing questions instead. This is also the reason our bumps are erased (to help aid in this). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks for the bump.







If you're in Canada and ordering from us and requesting USPS as your courier (like 99% of our friends North of the border), then *waiting* is part of the game. You knew this, though, as it was mentioned to you already. A group buy on patience might just be in order for us.










and if you go back and read my post i clearly said i wasnt emailed about that, omly email i ever got from you was next day after i placed my order saying that its on its way, thats it.
and whats the BS about waiting when using USPS, i never have any problems. yes it does take a bit longer if its a bigger package but normaly its fine.


----------



## Roadhog_ (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (HyDrOPoNiC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HyDrOPoNiC* »_Well I'm glad you find this amusing. Maybe you should rethink your attitude towards your customers 
Not only will I _not_ be ordering from you again, MJM better be prepared to do something about it if I don't recieve my parts. There's no chance I'm handing you ~$200 for the worst service I've receieved in my life, AND no product... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

How long have you waited? Im just curious, because anytime I shipped anything to Canada it took a LONG time w/o being insanely expensive.


----------



## HyDrOPoNiC (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (Roadhog_)*

I waitied a month. 
I got my items friday. I`m happy that I got it and didn`t have to try and deal with these guys anymore to get my money back or anything like that. I`m still not ordering anything from them again (unless something changes). 
Great prices, sure. But if I want to see any of my stuff anytime soon I need to pay the difference in their prices on shipping which defeats the purpose, I might aswell order from a place in town.
If you find out a way to get parts to me faster not though UPS, message me up and I`d be happy to buy from you. Maybe contact USPS and inquire about getting an export number. I know you can get import numbers to drastically increase customs time, so ask about an export number. (That is if you care about your Canadian customers)
I`m not trying to come across as a dick, because I know customs isn`t up to you, but i don`t like your additude towards frustrated customers. 
You`re welcome for my business and like I said, message me if you find a new shipping method. I may even contact USPS _FOR YOU_ about export numbers to gain some info because I really don`t want other people to deal with waiting that long for product.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (HyDrOPoNiC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HyDrOPoNiC* »_Well I'm glad you find this amusing. Maybe you should rethink your attitude towards your customers 
Not only will I _not_ be ordering from you again, MJM better be prepared to do something about it if I don't recieve my parts. There's no chance I'm handing you ~$200 for the worst service I've receieved in my life, AND no product... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Yes, I find it amusing that you're bringing your impatience to our sale thread when you've been told multiple times that your items are in transit to you, yet this is still not good enough for you and you find that continuing to post about it is going to change that. Yes, that is amusing to us. Our responsibility ends at the post office. Your items shipped to you the day our site notified you of such and that's what we can tell you. USPS does not offer tracking information to Canada on ground orders so there is no way to track it. We've shipped over 5000 packages to Canada over the last five years and almost 75% of them complain about the duration it takes to get there (as if this something we have control over). 

_Quote, originally posted by *HyDrOPoNiC* »_I waitied a month. 
I got my items friday. I`m happy that I got it and didn`t have to try and deal with these guys anymore to get my money back or anything like that. I`m still not ordering anything from them again (unless something changes). 
Great prices, sure. But if I want to see any of my stuff anytime soon I need to pay the difference in their prices on shipping which defeats the purpose, I might aswell order from a place in town.
If you find out a way to get parts to me faster not though UPS, message me up and I`d be happy to buy from you. Maybe contact USPS and inquire about getting an export number. I know you can get import numbers to drastically increase customs time, so ask about an export number. (That is if you care about your Canadian customers)
I`m not trying to come across as a dick, because I know customs isn`t up to you, but i don`t like your additude towards frustrated customers. 
You`re welcome for my business and like I said, message me if you find a new shipping method. I may even contact USPS _FOR YOU_ about export numbers to gain some info because I really don`t want other people to deal with waiting that long for product.

Great, so you received your stuff. Take a look at the shipping label on that box, mate, and tell me what it says as the date we shipped it? Thought so.







Thanks for taking your frustrations out on us when we do our jobs here to get your items out within a day or two of being ordered, yet receive the ridicule that we do. Honestly, we actually prefer that you _don't_ order from us again. We don't need your kind of business, thanks.


----------



## AspenGrey (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MJM Autohaus* »_
Yes, I find it amusing that you're bringing your impatience to our sale thread when you've been told multiple times that your items are in transit to you, yet this is still not good enough for you and you find that continuing to post about it is going to change that. Yes, that is amusing to us. Our responsibility ends at the post office. Your items shipped to you the day our site notified you of such and that's what we can tell you. USPS does not offer tracking information to Canada on ground orders so there is no way to track it. We've shipped over 5000 packages to Canada over the last five years and almost 75% of them complain about the duration it takes to get there (as if this something we have control over). 
Great, so you received your stuff. Take a look at the shipping label on that box, mate, and tell me what it says as the date we shipped it? Thought so.







Thanks for taking your frustrations out on us when we do our jobs here to get your items out within a day or two of being ordered, yet receive the ridicule that we do. Honestly, we actually prefer that you _don't_ order from us again. We don't need your kind of business, thanks.

Lots of win. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
How can I tell if I have the new style timing chains or the old style on a VR6? It's a swapped engine and I don't know the year it came out of.


----------



## a_grl_n_her_rado (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

But for an awesome vendor... I'm in the states. I've ordered well over a grand worth of parts thru MJM and have never had a single problem in the 5 or so years I've been bugging them. Usually get my parts within 24-48 hrs too (in the US).
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll have a non-corrado order for you guys in a couple days. Yay emissions!


----------



## a_grl_n_her_rado (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

I have been ordering through the website! I still have broken dubs


----------



## PhunkyStamos (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (a_grl_n_her_rado)*

im'ed a question


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (PhunkyStamos)*

My package got delayed and so did the project as a result, since 90% of my rebuild parts came from them. I called and talked to Juan who was just as polite as I was trying to be. He took care of me, then made me a reasonable offer on parts if I bought from them again in the future.
Everyone makes mistakes but for the fact that they made the effort to compensate for this delay, they get an A+ in my book. It's nice to see a company that can offer some of the lowest prices and still try to keep their customers happy. Thanks again guys, it was like Christmas in March when this got here.


----------



## Roadhog_ (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (cata)*

I don't think you could fit any more stickers on that box.. Its _Riced_ out...


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (Roadhog_)*

At 2hp/sticker, we're lookin at around 14hp. That's about 11.2WHP realistically.
With such a bad power to weight ratio, it's no wonder it took over a month to get here







.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cata)*

Hi. We appreciate your order and the fact that you took the time to post. I'm not familiar with your order, thus I have a few questions about it.

_Quote, originally posted by *cata* »_My package got delayed 


_Quote, originally posted by *cata* »_Everyone makes mistakes

If I may ask, what "delay" was there with your order (assuming it was us that delayed it, and not USPS), and what mistake was made on your order?


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

My order was placed on 01/16/08 and came down to $1238.22
When I finally called to see what's up, I was told that USPS didn't get enough for the shipping and so they held it for two weeks. After that, they sent it back to you and so you guys had to send it out once more.
Here's what happened from the beginning. After three weeks and no package, I tried taking the matter into my own hands with the shipping company. Unfortunately, my e-mails never got returned with the info that I requested, in order to make that happen. That's what your phone system told me to do (to e-mail), and that's what I did. After over a week of waiting on an answer I decided to call and talk to someone. By that time, the package had arrived back to you guys and Juan cleared everything up. This delay could have been solved much earlier if I had the info that I needed, but that wasn't the case. This isn't a rant by the way, but you asked for more details







.



_Modified by cata at 5:50 PM 3-12-2008_


----------



## a_grl_n_her_rado (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: (cata)*

Sent IM


----------



## jininkanjm (Jan 11, 2008)

ordered from these guys about a week ago, great pricing and fast shipping


----------



## Nine2cg60 (May 5, 2001)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

Got my Koni coilovers the other day







Spoke to Kelly on the phone when I placed the order who was polite and more than helpful. Couple days later I had'nt received my UPS tracking info yet so I called and got Juan. Not only did he take the time to contact Koni with me on the phone, he sent me all the needed info right away. Thanks guys... I'll be back again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HumboldtCorrado (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

mk4 forums sucks, so posting here. i just placed 2 (!) orders last night, because i forgot i was going to order a timing chain kit for my GTI, as well as a new clutch kit with eurospec flywheel and a thermostat housing/crackpipe kit. feel free to throw everything in one box.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (HumboldtCorrado)*

quick shipping my ass








took 4 business days for you guys to ship my brother's order
so we had a wasted weekend with no parts to install
he would have ordered it 2 day shipping if he had know this ahead of time
i would rather pay more to get parts on time.................


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

hey Juan, bumping this every 15 minutes wont change the fact that you can't even man up and address my post


----------



## DAnkG60 (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

this post is intended as constructive criticism, and i hope it is received in that matter and thus improvements are made:
first let me say your product and pricing are great, but your shipping department is lacking as experienced personally by myself and apparently by many others as indicated in this thread. There is no acceptable reason why in today's day and age that when an order is placed on a friday at 1:00 pm your time that you guys can't get it to ups until 8:00 am wednesday. This should be least acceptable to you as business. i've ordered several parts from several places and without fail they all have managed to get the order out for delivery either the day of the order or the day after. some of your competitors even manage to get orders out in fewer hours than you take days.
again, i have no complaints in doing business with you, but i recommend you strive to improve your shipping to improve your overall business.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (DAnkG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AspenGrey* »_
Lots of win. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
How can I tell if I have the new style timing chains or the old style on a VR6? It's a swapped engine and I don't know the year it came out of.

Cars up to 9/96 (build date) are going to be dual chain applications. If it's a swapped motor, take a look at the upper chain. It'll either be single or dual.

_Quote, originally posted by *a_grl_n_her_rado* »_But for an awesome vendor... I'm in the states. I've ordered well over a grand worth of parts thru MJM and have never had a single problem in the 5 or so years I've been bugging them. Usually get my parts within 24-48 hrs too (in the US).
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll have a non-corrado order for you guys in a couple days. Yay emissions! 

We haven't heard from you in a while, Nat. Thought you got out of the Dub game or something.








But yeah, orders shipping to the U.S. are so much easier than to Canada. Of course, we're not going to turn away Canadian business, but 99% of Canadians will request USPS as the carrier, then turnaround and complain to us about how long it took (as if it's something we can control). I'm pretty sure everyone knows that nobody employed here drives a USPS truck or flies a USPS plane. We ship em' and they're gone. What happens to them from there is what one calls - THE WAITING GAME. 

_Quote, originally posted by *cata* »_My order was placed on 01/16/08 and came down to $1238.22
When I finally called to see what's up, I was told that USPS didn't get enough for the shipping and so they held it for two weeks. After that, they sent it back to you and so you guys had to send it out once more.
Here's what happened from the beginning. After three weeks and no package, I tried taking the matter into my own hands with the shipping company. Unfortunately, my e-mails never got returned with the info that I requested, in order to make that happen. That's what your phone system told me to do (to e-mail), and that's what I did. After over a week of waiting on an answer I decided to call and talk to someone. By that time, the package had arrived back to you guys and Juan cleared everything up. This delay could have been solved much earlier if I had the info that I needed, but that wasn't the case. This isn't a rant by the way, but you asked for more details







.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *jininkanjm* »_ordered from these guys about a week ago, great pricing and fast shipping

We appreciate the order. Let us know if there is anything else we can do for you.

_Quote, originally posted by *Nine2cg60* »_Got my Koni coilovers the other day







Spoke to Kelly on the phone when I placed the order who was polite and more than helpful. Couple days later I had'nt received my UPS tracking info yet so I called and got Juan. Not only did he take the time to contact Koni with me on the phone, he sent me all the needed info right away. Thanks guys... I'll be back again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That's great news to hear! Thank you for your business! Drop us a line anytime we can help again!

_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_quick shipping my ass








took 4 business days for you guys to ship my brother's order
so we had a wasted weekend with no parts to install
he would have ordered it 2 day shipping if he had know this ahead of time
i would rather pay more to get parts on time.................

Orders generally ship in 1-3 business days. Many orders will ship same day, obviously dependent upon how busy we are. We ship parts 10-12 hours per day, every day. That's what we do here. We're not here rolling dice in the warehouse or shooting hoop in the shop. We're here processing orders, handling inquiries, and running the shop. Orders are shipped in the order they are received in and the following link was created just for that purpose ---> http://www.mjmautohaus.com/orders
We appreciate your patience.









_Quote, originally posted by *DAnkG60* »_this post is intended as constructive criticism, and i hope it is received in that matter and thus improvements are made:
first let me say your product and pricing are great, but your shipping department is lacking as experienced personally by myself and apparently by many others as indicated in this thread. There is no acceptable reason why in today's day and age that when an order is placed on a friday at 1:00 pm your time that you guys can't get it to ups until 8:00 am wednesday. This should be least acceptable to you as business. i've ordered several parts from several places and without fail they all have managed to get the order out for delivery either the day of the order or the day after. some of your competitors even manage to get orders out in fewer hours than you take days.
again, i have no complaints in doing business with you, but i recommend you strive to improve your shipping to improve your overall business.

Please see the post above, as it addresses your concern. Orders are shipped in the order they're received. We have a total of five (5) full-time staff members here, two (2) of which process orders. We guarantee the best prices on most OEM replacement gear for Corrados, stock more of it than anyone else in the Southern United States, and do so with the overhead we have. If ground shipping (4-8 _business_ days) is not suffice enough for the duration at which you need your parts, we also offer Next Day, 2nd Day, 3-Day Select, etc.


----------



## g60ADAM (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

Just ordered strut kit for the rado, best price I have ever seen!!! and free shipping too!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (g60ADAM)*

Hey…..not sure who I have been speaking to via email at MJM regarding a package deal, but I haven't heard back with pricing or gotten a phone call as requested to speed up the communication process.
I've placed 2 orders in the past with you guys and have been 100% happy, so if someone can call me this week to get the package deal squared away, that would be great.
BTW…..I'm the guy with the 1992 Corrado VR6 in NY. IM me and I will respond with a number to call me if you no longer have the emails we exchanged.
Thx!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (GS Audio)*

?????

_Quote, originally posted by *GS Audio* »_Hey…..not sure who I have been speaking to via email at MJM regarding a package deal, but I haven't heard back with pricing or gotten a phone call as requested to speed up the communication process.
I've placed 2 orders in the past with you guys and have been 100% happy, so if someone can call me this week to get the package deal squared away, that would be great.
BTW…..I'm the guy with the 1992 Corrado VR6 in NY. IM me and I will respond with a number to call me if you no longer have the emails we exchanged.
Thx!


----------



## carpoid (Oct 18, 2004)

Can you guys ship parts to Australia ????????


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re:*

Hey MJM.
Please ship this as soon as possible! order 11449 = I really needed this stuff this weekend. I ordered last thursday and the stuff's still "pending"
thanks!


----------



## 1sickrado (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (1sickrado)*

*R32/TT HEAVY DUTY CONTROL ARM BUSHINGS: $44.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING! CLICK FOR MORE INFO*


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sent pm!


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (CTCORRADOKID)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spooled03 (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: (CTCORRADOKID)*

I just wanted to say thanks to RYAN @ mgm..I received my parts within days of purchasing, RYAN was very helpful and now I can swap out my old (stock) brakes with new zimmerman rotors and mintex pads.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

it would be really helpful if you guys could get some of that ECU vacuum line the dealer carries and sell it by the meter. any chance in that? might make me decide to buy other things from you, since i'd already be buying that.


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

just bought an mk4 headgasket, lower intake manifold gasket, and upper timing chain guide rail.
I've used you guys before... very good company http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## deuceakc (Jan 9, 2008)

Do you sell the roof seals?


----------



## deuceakc (Jan 9, 2008)

i ordered last thursday and still no tracking number??? whats the deal MJM???


----------



## deuceakc (Jan 9, 2008)

got my tracking number today, 4 days after i paid for my parts!
WTF


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: (deuceakc)*

I waited 5, then realized that they didn't even have the parts I needed in stock and cancelled my order. Welcome to MJM...


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (WannaCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GS Audio* »_Hey…..not sure who I have been speaking to via email at MJM regarding a package deal, but I haven't heard back with pricing or gotten a phone call as requested to speed up the communication process.
I've placed 2 orders in the past with you guys and have been 100% happy, so if someone can call me this week to get the package deal squared away, that would be great.
BTW…..I'm the guy with the 1992 Corrado VR6 in NY. IM me and I will respond with a number to call me if you no longer have the emails we exchanged.
Thx!

You can also IM us or call us with what you need and we'll see what we can do for you.

_Quote, originally posted by *carpoid* »_Can you guys ship parts to Australia ????????

Almost on a weekly basis ----> http://www.mjmautohaus.com/international

_Quote, originally posted by *spooled03* »_I just wanted to say thanks to RYAN @ mgm..I received my parts within days of purchasing, RYAN was very helpful and now I can swap out my old (stock) brakes with new zimmerman rotors and mintex pads.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

We do not currently employee anyone by the name of Ryan. Maybe Jason? Either way, we thank you for the order and hope the brakes work out well for the Rado. Be sure to let us know if there is anything else we can do for you.

_Quote, originally posted by *nextproject* »_it would be really helpful if you guys could get some of that ECU vacuum line the dealer carries and sell it by the meter. any chance in that? might make me decide to buy other things from you, since i'd already be buying that.

We do not carry that at this time. Sorry. Thanks for inquiring, though.

_Quote, originally posted by *deuceakc* »_Do you sell the roof seals?

Special Order only. Please contact us through our site for more info.

_Quote, originally posted by *deuceakc* »_got my tracking number today, 4 days after i paid for my parts!
WTF

That is not uncommon. In fact, it's even in the Terms and Conditions that you read and agreed to upon checking out on the site. In case you've forgotten them, you can read them again HERE. Actually reading Terms and Conditions before buying can often times eliminate any confusion, including asking things like "WTF?"
We hope your item arrived safely and is working out for you. Please feel free to give us a call if you have any other questions or if we can be of assistance in any way.

_Quote, originally posted by *WannaCorrado* »_I waited 5, then realized that they didn't even have the parts I needed in stock and cancelled my order. Welcome to MJM...

It certainly happens.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MJM Autohaus* »_That is not uncommon. In fact, it's even in the Terms and Conditions that you read and agreed to upon checking out on the site. In case you've forgotten them, you can read them again HERE. Actually reading Terms and Conditions before buying can often times eliminate any confusion, including asking things like "WTF?"

not to be a dick, but since you posted that i figured i'd read what the terms and conditions said. here's what i found:

_Quote, originally posted by *MJM Autohaus* »_We've built our reputation on rapid order processing and immediate shipping (as seen on and discussed by our customers at a number of discussion forums), but ask you to please allow a minimum of 5-7 days for your product to arrive. As a general rule, your product will arrive sooner, but we prefer to quote 5-7 days just to be on the safe side. In most cases, a tracking number is included with your confirmation at the time your product ships.

seems to me that says you ship out immediately and provide the tracking number when shipped...if it took him 4 days to get his tracking number wouldnt that seem to show it took 4 days for you to ship?


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I just placed my 1st order last night for VR6 strut mounts HD hope all goes well







I did call and was told they had tons in-stock. I hope it doesn't take 3 days to ship. My car is just sitting for now until I get them.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (BMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
not to be a dick, but since you posted that i figured i'd read what the terms and conditions said. here's what i found:
seems to me that says you ship out immediately and provide the tracking number when shipped...if it took him 4 days to get his tracking number wouldnt that seem to show it took 4 days for you to ship?

Hello,
We thank you for your post and appreciate you taking interest in our operation. As seen at (www.mjmautohaus.com/orders), tracking info can sometimes take a few days to load into our system, as we often send up to 40-50 tracking numbers per day. No, we do ship out _*immediately*_ with each and every one of the near 1000 orders per month that we process, even though, however, many of them _*will*_ ship same day. The main determining factor in this would obviously be availability and/or the amount of orders we receive that day. It goes without saying that an order placed on a day that we only do 20 orders on would probably ship that same day (if placed before 3PM CST), while an order placed on a day that we do 50 orders on (while also doing 50 orders the day before), would obviously push us back a day or so (which often times happen).
Again, we appreciate your concern in the matter and please let us know if you have any other questions, as we always enjoy being active here on the forums as much as possible and rapping with our fellow Rado owners (we too possess a 3.0L turbo SLC in-house in our stable) about order processing, lead times, inventory status, and overall shipping times.

_Quote, originally posted by *BMAN* »_I just placed my 1st order last night for VR6 strut mounts HD hope all goes well







I did call and was told they had tons in-stock. I hope it doesn't take 3 days to ship. My car is just sitting for now until I get them.

You'll have them in a few days.


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I placed my order on 7-8 and just tracked it to MD and I wont get them until the 15th







If I knew it would take that long I would of never ordered them.


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

hey i didnt see anything regarding G60 front wheel bearings, your price on the first page said 30-something bucks for the PAIR?


----------



## deuceakc (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey i returned my pump since i couldnt use it three weeks ago and i still havent been refunded!! i paid with my CC!!!!!! ive been trying to call MJM for weeks now and i get no response!!! I WILL LET MY LAWYER handle this!!!


----------



## deuceakc (Jan 9, 2008)

Why can i get ahold of anyone at MJM? i need to talk to someone about my item i retuned to them and never got refunded!!! i have a tracking number for proof i sent items back!
Thanx.


----------



## prjctrado (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (deuceakc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deuceakc* »_Why can i get ahold of anyone at MJM? i need to talk to someone about my item i retuned to them and never got refunded!!! i have a tracking number for proof i sent items back!
Thanx.
^^^x2. Actually I've been trying to get a hold of someone as I was sent the wrong tie-rod end. Left a message with two of your reps but never recieved a call back.
_______________________________________


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

thanks for the reply, is that price on the corrado wheel bearings a special thats ending soon? i'd like to get the money together to order a few things, one more question, i'd like to upgrade my G60 upper front strut mounts to the HD vr6 mounts, do you have a package or part number i can use to buy those as well? something like an "upgrade package" for G60 owners that has everything necessary to convert?


----------



## shadowarrior (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey there,
will you ship to Ireland? Also can I pay by CC or Paypal (ie not iban). I'm looking for a thermostat housing kit amongst others.
Thx
Paul


----------



## 54blunts (Nov 6, 2003)

you guys shipping out the cams now??


----------



## quiksilverGTI (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (54blunts)*

sent an email through your website inquiring about the order I placed on the 14th and since I haven't received a response, let me go ahead and ask here.
order #14349
still says pending on your site


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (quiksilverGTI)*

never had a problem with these guys.... had an "out of stock" issue once but it was shipped out when they got it back in stock. I was in no rush so it worked out fine.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (quiksilverGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMAN* »_I placed my order on 7-8 and just tracked it to MD and I wont get them until the 15th







If I knew it would take that long I would of never ordered them.

If you placed an order on 7/8 (Tuesday) and were scheduled to receive it on 7/15 (the following Tuesday), then that would be five (5) business days from the day you ordered it. With Ground shipping, that is not abnormal in the mail-order business. Next Day, 2nd Day, and 3-Day Select are always the other *guaranteed* shipping durations offered on our site. Ground Orders are to be expected within 4-7 business days of the day the order is placed. This information is in the Terms and Conditions on our site. We appreciate the order. Let us know if you have any questions about the installation of your items once you receive it.

_Quote, originally posted by *nextproject* »_hey i didnt see anything regarding G60 front wheel bearings, your price on the first page said 30-something bucks for the PAIR?

The set of front G60 wheel bearings are $59.95 with free shipping and shown below.
https://www.mjmautohaus.com/ca...=3070

_Quote, originally posted by *deuceakc* »_Hey i returned my pump since i couldnt use it three weeks ago and i still havent been refunded!! i paid with my CC!!!!!! ive been trying to call MJM for weeks now and i get no response!!! I WILL LET MY LAWYER handle this!!!

As shown on the front page of our site, we've been out of the office and at Waterfest for over a week now. Contact Charles, our Customer Service Manager, on Wednesday and he can certainly look into your return and have it processed for you. Thanks.

_Quote, originally posted by *nextproject* »_thanks for the reply, is that price on the corrado wheel bearings a special thats ending soon? i'd like to get the money together to order a few things, one more question, i'd like to upgrade my G60 upper front strut mounts to the HD vr6 mounts, do you have a package or part number i can use to buy those as well? something like an "upgrade package" for G60 owners that has everything necessary to convert?

Yes, that price is good on the bearings until we are all out of them. The only HD mounts we have for the VR6 are on our site under Suspension Bushings, etc.

_Quote, originally posted by *shadowarrior* »_Hey there,
will you ship to Ireland? Also can I pay by CC or Paypal (ie not iban). I'm looking for a thermostat housing kit amongst others.
Thx
Paul

Yes, we ship overseas almost on a daily basis. See www.mjmautohaus.com/international on how to receive shipping quotes and payment terms for international ordering.

_Quote, originally posted by *quiksilverGTI* »_sent an email through your website inquiring about the order I placed on the 14th and since I haven't received a response, let me go ahead and ask here.
order #14349
still says pending on your site










Please give us a call directly for order inquiries. We are open from 10AM to 7PM, Monday through Friday (Central Standard Time).


----------



## vr6 Simo (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

do you have fog lights for a 93 ??
Thanks


----------



## Gilboyto (May 25, 2007)

Dang, my order got cancelled because there was no rear vw emblem in stock







lol. Otherwise AWESOME service. Never had a problem. The vw emblem for the rear is a special order anyways.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (Gilboyto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gilboyto* »_Dang, my order got cancelled because there was no rear vw emblem in stock







lol. Otherwise AWESOME service. Never had a problem. The vw emblem for the rear is a special order anyways.









Sorry for the backorder. We hope to have them back in stock in a few weeks.


----------



## skimsmilk (Apr 8, 2008)

Wouldn't give them a dollar


----------



## BZY517 (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (skimsmilk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skimsmilk* »_Wouldn't give them a dollar


Suprise...


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (GTi2OV)*

bump for poor service


----------



## Multipass (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_bump for poor service

lol, how are you guys still in business? with all these negative posts does anyone shop with you??
Im just curious.


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! (MJM Autohaus)*

Can I get that vr6 badge from you guys that you have pictured?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! (MJM Autohaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skimsmilk* »_Wouldn't give them a dollar

We currently do not offer anything on our site for $1. We do have an o-ring set for $2.50, though. Thanks for the bump.

_Quote, originally posted by *GTi2OV* »_You guys lied to me...
Last time I shop with you...

By all means, give us a call and ask to speak with a customer service rep. We'd love to handle your issue and find out who, when, why, and how someone supposedly "lied" to you. Our number is 210.DUB.PART (382.7278). Kari is most likely the nice lady that will take care of you. We are open from 10AM to 7PM CST, M-F.

_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_bump for poor service

Mr. Cleary, it was nice speaking to you last night. Your post is the one that we're most confused about (thus why we called you Friday evening).
I'm showing that you placed an order on 8/26 and that it shipped out on 8/26.







Door strikers, clutch disc, and timing chain kit, right? Our system shows it shipped same day you ordered and there are no notes on your account showing any problems. If there was, by all means, let us know. That's also the only online order we show for you, Mr. Cleary. So...we have to ask, what is the problem? What "poor service" were you given? By all means, let us know. Without you telling us, we cannot make improvements. If you did not receive your items within 5-7 *business* days from the day they were ordered, we need to speak with you, as our system shows different. Please let us know. Thanks.

_Quote, originally posted by *Vento117* »_
lol, how are you guys still in business? with all these negative posts does anyone shop with you??
Im just curious.









I think you just answered your own question. Think about what you just posted. How *are we* in business if indeed we're just such morons here? Seems like we *wouldn't* be in business if we weren't taking care of 99% of the orders we receive. Make sense? Yes, we get backed up from time to time, thus an order won't ship out immediately. However, close to 42% of Ground Orders will ship same day, 34% will ship the next business day, and 20% of them will ship the following day, and 4% will ship the day after that. This obviously would not include backorders (which are as common in the business as car shows are discussion forums). 
Sure, there are *always* going to be hot-headed and impatient people who will jump on the forums and let you know about it. Let them speak. It's a free country. 98% of our customers will be happy, will get a price that they could not get anywhere else, and will have received it within a time frame satisfactory to them. Will there be some that will not? Sure. Absolutely. When you receive and process over 1000 orders a month, even if 2% weren't happy (that's 20 people), it's going to seem like a lot.
A 98.7% feedback rating where you *can* actually measure those kind of statistics (eBay) isn't bad. 
http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eB...dback


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

just wanted to post up and say THANK YOU GUYS!
i ordered a pair of TT/R32 LCA bushings and got them TWO DAYS AFTER ORDERING!


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (deuceakc)*

im sent


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re:*

im sent!


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

Still waiting to hear back from you guys...
Whats up?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (GTi2OV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wirbelsturm.VW* »_Can I get that vr6 badge from you guys that you have pictured?

Front ones: in stock.
Rear ones: out of stock (for the time being).

_Quote, originally posted by *nextproject* »_just wanted to post up and say THANK YOU GUYS!
i ordered a pair of TT/R32 LCA bushings and got them TWO DAYS AFTER ORDERING! 

We appreciate the order. Feel free to let us know if there is anything else you need.

_Quote, originally posted by *GTi2OV* »_Still waiting to hear back from you guys...
Whats up? 

As are we in waiting for an answer from Bosch. As soon as they get back to us, we will let you know the situation on your MAF. Please call us (not post on the forums) if you have any other questions. Thanks.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

*OEM TIMING CHAIN KITS FOR ALL 12V VR6 - FROM $174.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING~*


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Mr. Cleary, it was nice speaking to you last night. Your post is the one that we're most confused about (thus why we called you Friday evening).
I'm showing that you placed an order on 8/26 and that it shipped out on 8/26.







Door strikers, clutch disc, and timing chain kit, right? Our system shows it shipped same day you ordered and there are no notes on your account showing any problems. If there was, by all means, let us know. That's also the only online order we show for you, Mr. Cleary. So...we have to ask, what is the problem? What "poor service" were you given? By all means, let us know. Without you telling us, we cannot make improvements. If you did not receive your items within 5-7 *business* days from the day they were ordered, we need to speak with you, as our system shows different. Please let us know. Thanks.



well lets get a few things straight
1) you called me at 10:30pm on a friday night (not a great time)
2) you proceeded to give me a serious attitude and argue with me on the phone
3) If my order shipped the next day then why did i get the upper tensioner bolt 4 days after I ordered and the rest of the timing chain kit and clutch in a separate box over 2 weeks later?








4) Whoever that argumentative guy was on the phone was that kept saying you were trying to help me was not helpful at all
you call me interrogating me, i tell you when i got my parts, then you tell me you dont understand what is going on
After this i will NEVER order another part from you again, the parts you have are cheaper but take forever to arrive and your customer service leaves alot to be desired..........


_Modified by brilliantyellowg60 at 8:25 AM 10-8-2008_


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! (MJM Autohaus)*

Order: 8/26
Shipped: 8/26
UPS Tracking: 1Z X60 R37 03 5321 948 2 
Delivered on 9/02








That is the _*only*_ order we have for a Kevin Cleary in our system. Are you a different Kevin Cleary?

_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
well lets get a few things straight
1) you called me at 10:30pm on a friday night (not a great time)


Actually, it was that late here (we're in Texas) and we still happened to be at the shop. Saw your post...got a little concerned..and thought we'd call you because our records show your stuff shipped same day. 
Funny, because most other people whom we call after we've already closed to iron out an issue have _always_ said "Hey, thanks for the call! I didn't expect that on Friday night. That's great customer service!" Sorry you didn't feel the same way, Kevin. I think I know why, though.

_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
2) you proceeded to give me a serious attitude and argue with me on the phone

Attitude? I asked you if you had a problem with your order and could you help me out because it was *you* that had the details on it, not us. When asked "Can you help me out here? Only *you* know what happened to your package!", you responded with expletives and how you didn't like to be bothered on a Friday (you then hung up).
Then after text messaging you (prior to being hung up on) with _"Sorry for the disturbance, we are trying to find out what's going on with your order by giving you a little customer service!"_, you respond back with _Sorry, I just don't like being disturbed on a Friday. Other than that, I have never had a problem with your company!"_
*I still have the text message from you stating this, Kevin. Do I have your permission post it?*









_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
3) If my order shipped the next day then why did i get the upper tensioner bolt 4 days after I ordered and the rest of the timing chain kit and clutch in a separate box over 2 weeks later?








I don't know, Kevin, but UPS Tracking Number (1ZX60R370353219482) says that you received it a few days later. Did you not? Is UPS wrong? It certainly wouldn't be the first time, but if they are, then why are we hearing about it in *this* thread? No phone call? Your post is unwarranted, and frankly, I think it's silly. We ship parts here, Kevin, we do not deliver them. If anyone ever has a problem *that UPS creates*, then that needs to be taken up with us so we can fix it. A UPS or shipping error (of ANY kind) does not reflect on our service, like your ridiculous post indicates. I still find it interesting that you'd claim "poor service" when this forum is the first we've heard about it. Our only evidence is the UPS tracking number (which has been posted), and I do not see any problem listed by UPS on your shipment (i.e. wrong address, lost, damaged, etc). 


brilliantyellowg60 said:


> 4) Whoever that argumentative guy was on the phone was that kept saying you were trying to help me was not helpful at all






brilliantyellowg60 said:


> Then why say that in your text messaged?!? I quote _" I have never had a problem with your company!_ Let me know if I can host and post that message, Kev!
> 
> _Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
> After this i will NEVER order another part from you again, the parts you have are cheaper but take forever to arrive and your customer service leaves alot to be desired..........
> ...


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! (MJM Autohaus)*

What do I have to do to get a refund here?? Clearly emailing is not working. 
This is taking entirely too long its been about a month!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! (GTi2OV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi2OV* »_What do I have to do to get a refund here?? Clearly emailing is not working. 
This is taking entirely too long its been about a month! 










Hi,
I'm not sure what we are refunding you for with nothing other than a user name on a forum, but if you email or call us, we will certainly look into for you. 
Thanks.


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! ([email protected])*

I have been emailing you guys a bunch, im sent.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! (GTi2OV)*

*OEM CATALYTIC CONVERTER GASKET - $4.95 - CLICK PHOTO FOR INFO!* 

​


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

bump


----------



## nuts4boosting (Jun 30, 2006)

hey guys i was looking on the site for a set of 6 NGK BKR7E plugs for my vrt project and could only find sets of 4. can you hook me up?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (nuts4boosting)*

*OE ELRING HEAD GASKET FOR G60 - $59.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING - CLICK PIC FOR MORE INFO!*


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (nuts4boosting)*

*~COOLANT EXPANSION TANK CAP FOR ALL CORRADOS - $4.95 - CLICK PIC FOR MORE INFO OR TO BUY~*


----------



## 93SLCyasee (Jul 22, 2004)

If we order through the website, how do we get the vortex prices? Example: VR6 serp belt w/ AC = 24.94 w/ free shipping on vortex.....$29.95 on website. ??


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (93SLCyasee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *93SLCyasee* »_If we order through the website, how do we get the vortex prices? Example: VR6 serp belt w/ AC = 24.94 w/ free shipping on vortex.....$29.95 on website. ??

They haven't been $24.95 in over a year, as ContiTech changed their pricing in the beginning of 08'. 
Our site will always show current pricing. IM sent.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! (MJM Autohaus)*

*EUROSPEC SPORT LIGHTWEIGHT FLYWHEEL FOR VR6 - $189.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING - CLICK FOR INFO!*

​


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! ([email protected])*

*OEM CAM SENSOR SENSOR - $64.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING - CLICK PIC FOR MORE INFO*


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! (MJM Autohaus)*

*ON A BUDGET? AFTERMARKET REAR SOLID ROTOR SET - $59.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING! CLICK PIC FOR MORE INFO!*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! (MJM Autohaus)*

*GENUINE OE INNER RIGHT CV JOINT BOOT KIT - $14.95 - CLICK PICTURE BELOW FOR MORE INFO OR TO BUY*


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! ([email protected])*

*82MM (2.9L) GERMAN KOLBENSCHMIDT OEM PISTONS - $489.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING!*


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! (MJM Autohaus)*

*~ OEM HEAD BOLT SET FOR ALL 12V VR6 - $39.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING ~*


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! ([email protected])*

*GERMAN MEYLE INNER LEFT CV JOINT AND BOOT KIT (MK2, MK3, CORRADO) - $59.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING*


----------



## Corrado Seeker (Apr 10, 2005)

Pm sent regarding a list of parts needed for my '93 Corrado.


----------



## Corrado Seeker (Apr 10, 2005)

Still waiting on a response


----------



## 90slow_rado (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! (MJM Autohaus)*

how much for master cylinder n slave cylinder? and maybe some smoked e-codes?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! (90slow_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corrado Seeker* »_Pm sent regarding a list of parts needed for my '93 Corrado.









If you sent it in an IM, we never received it. If you can, please email it to us through our site.

_Quote, originally posted by *90slow_rado* »_how much for master cylinder n slave cylinder? and maybe some smoked e-codes?









Both master and slave are listed under Transmission - Parts on the site.
Nothing on the e-codes right now, sorry.


----------



## Lorenmws (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! ([email protected])*

Nothing but good luck with their products http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: LOW PRICING & SERVICE ON CORRADO OEM/MAINTENANCE PARTS! (Lorenmws)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorenmws* »_Nothing but good luck with their products http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

We sure hope it wasn't "luck", but we appreciate the love regardless.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

*OUR LOWEST PRICE GUARANTEE ON MAINTENANCE PARTS:* Are you looking for the best prices on OEM and maintenance parts for your VW? Who wouldn't be, right? That's what it's all about - FINDING THE BEST DEALS ON THE BEST PARTS! We agree with you 100% on this theory and feel like if we're not getting you the best part at the best price, and to your door within a reasonable amount of time, then we are of no use to you as a vendor. With that said, we've now implemented a program that guarantees you the best deal on "in stock" OEM parts or they're FREE! Yes, we said FREE! If we cannot meet or beat a competitor's price on the very same item on a product we have in stock, then we'll give it to you for FREE! We encourage you to scour the web for the best deals on Bosch, Beru, SACHS, Hella, Ruville, Conti-Tech, or any of the other OEM replacement parts we stock and if you find a better price than our online price and we tell you that we cannot meet it or beat it, then it's yours for FREE! Keep in mind that all price matching or price beating will apply to items posted online (i.e. being advertised) and applies to parts we have on the shelf and ready to ship. This offer will not apply to Special Order items or items we do not currently stock. Let us know what we have to beat, fellas. Let the price wars begin!


----------



## samajvr6 (Apr 17, 2010)

Can you ship parts to Dubai (United Arab Emirates?)


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: (samajvr6)*

Just ordered a bunch of stuff from your guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (samajvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *samajvr6* »_Can you ship parts to Dubai (United Arab Emirates?)

We certainly do ----> http://www.mjmautohaus.com/international http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*OEM OIL PAN WINDAGE TRAY WITH GASKET - $44.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING! CLICK PIC FOR INFO*


----------



## rockpuck (Jun 5, 2010)

Turn Signal Assembly, Left (OEM) 
(535953141A) 

And right in fact, my question is: it is D.O.T. stamped? 

Badly need this to be DOT and SAE hehe. 

Thanks


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

rockpuck said:


> Turn Signal Assembly, Left (OEM)
> (535953141A)
> 
> And right in fact, my question is: it is D.O.T. stamped?
> ...


Yes, they are indeed.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

December = most Corrado brake rotors marked down; check 'em out ---> www.mjmautohaus.com


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*DOING A BIG BRAKE JOB ON YOUR RADO AND WANT HAWK PADS? PM US HERE FOR THE BEST PRICE ON HAWK PADS - DEALS TOO LOW TO POST!*


----------



## Corrado_stl (Aug 16, 2011)

*Problem*

Sick website ima buy parts off u guys for life but having problems signing up hoping if u could help me 
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

Corrado_stl said:


> Sick website ima buy parts off u guys for life but having problems signing up hoping if u could help me
> [email protected]


Email us directly through our site and we'll see what we can do for you. :thumbup:


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

Looking for deals on our all-inclusive bottom end rebuild kits for your VR6 with all ARP and JE Piston components? Keep an eye out on the Vortex around the 2nd-3rd week of January for our 2012 launch and pre-order deals on our complete OEM bottom end rebuild kits including OE gaskets, Goetze Piston Rings, ARP Hardware and JE Pistons (in any bore and compression). We'll have kits that include options for with or without connecting rods or ARP Head Stud Kits! MJM is your VR6 engine building warehouse supplier! PM us for more info or simply keep your eyes to the forums!


----------



## Sylvia237 (May 15, 2012)

Do you have the serpentine belt tensioner in stock, if so how much, if not, do you have just the aluminum pulley for it, and if so how much is that. Haha, thanks.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

Sylvia237 said:


> Do you have the serpentine belt tensioner in stock, if so how much, if not, do you have just the aluminum pulley for it, and if so how much is that. Haha, thanks.


 In stock. Check out www.mjmautohaus.com for the different brands (and packages) offered. 

Just the pulley by itself isn't an item we sell, only the complete assemblies (some with belt, some without).


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

* >>>>>>>>>> www.mjmautohaus.com*​


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

Please email us through the site (www.mjmautohaus.com) for a quicker response than through the Vortex. Thanks.


----------



## Maris66ol (Oct 9, 2012)

Do you have any corrado sidemarkers preferrably clear or smoked.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

Maris66ol said:


> Do you have any corrado sidemarkers preferrably clear or smoked.


Do not have at this time, sorry.


----------



## dj_marz (Oct 22, 2012)

how much do u guys have a transmission for a 92 vr6?


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi

I ordered quite a few parts in the middle of september for my 2.0L 16v engine rebuild. The payment was made then to the details you supplied me with via email. Can I get an update please? I've emailed a couple of times and tried to call you today but there was no answer.

Thanks
Barry


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

dj_marz said:


> how much do u guys have a transmission for a 92 vr6?


Depends on final drive and whether you want a diff in it or not. Please give us a call.



Bazmcc said:


> Hi
> 
> I ordered quite a few parts in the middle of september for my 2.0L 16v engine rebuild. The payment was made then to the details you supplied me with via email. Can I get an update please? I've emailed a couple of times and tried to call you today but there was no answer.
> 
> ...


Done. Thanks for the order.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*IN THE SOUTH OR CENTRAL TEXAS AREA AND NEED YOUR WARES INSTALLED? 

CALL US FOR AN APPOINTMENT TODAY - 210.DUB.PART (382.7278)*


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

MJM is ready to launch off in 2013 with the very best in both Genuine OEM parts and the very finest in performance aftermarket parts for your Corrado. We've been here on this forum doing it now for almost a decade now and are ready to keep going another 10 years and beyond! To kick off the new year, MJM is offering an introductory special on the Genuine OEM Valeo Clutch and Single-Mass Flywheel Kits for your Corrado G60s (this kit is not available for the VR6 yet). Make no mistake about it, Valeo is the largest clutch and flywheel manufacturer in the world (fact - not opinion) and supplies many auto makers with many of the clutch and flywheels for their select models. See below on who used Valeo for their clutches and flywheels; the world's biggest OEM:

- BMW
- Citroen
- Chrysler
- Fiat
- Ford
- GM
- Mercedes
- Nissan
- Peugeot
- Renault
- VAG (Volkswagen Audi Gruppe)








As an introductory deals to start off 2013, we are going to be offering a special deal on these kits at $324.95 with free shipping to the lower 48 states. Keep in mind, these are nothing but OEM replacement kits and not to be used with cars with increased torque, bigger turbos, injectors or cars looking for a high performance clutch setup over stock. Can you use these kits on chipped or mildly modified cars you might ask? That's like asking if a pair of sneakers will last you all year or if a set of tires will last you 100K miles. Meaning, it all depends on how you drive the car and take care of your clutch with both your right and left foot. 

These are OEM replacement kits; nothing more; nothing less. That said, if aggressiveness in a clutch and flywheel is what you need, we recommend picking up one of our SPEC Stage I or Stage II setups if all-out performance is what you're looking for. Feel free to contact us about higher horsepower and torque capable kits other than this Genuine OEM Valeo Clutches. For those with questions on these kits or who would like to place an order at the introductory price of $324.95 with free shipping, take a look at our site at www.mjmautohaus.com and we'll get your kit out to you within a few business days.








Includes:

- OEM Pressure Plate 
- OEM Clutch Disc (240mm)
- OEM Release Bearing/Slave Cylinder 
- OEM Single-Mass Flywheel (22lb-23lb)
- OEM Pressure Plate and Flywheel Bolts

$324.95 with free shipping with UPS Ground to the lower 48 states!


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*A SACHS KIT PULLED FROM OUR STOCK THIS MONTH:

OE MANUFACTURER VALEO SUPPLIES MUCH OF THE OE WITH THEIR COMPONENTS!*


----------



## Christopher583 (Mar 14, 2013)

Prices please 
Complete set of rotors and pads, 
Engine rebuild kit? 
All for a g60 on turbo, not a charger.


----------



## Gary588 (Mar 21, 2013)

What is the seven peices that come in the kit?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

Christopher583 said:


> Prices please
> Complete set of rotors and pads,
> Engine rebuild kit?
> All for a g60 on turbo, not a charger.


Many, many options on those things (i.e. stock vs. upgraded, etc). Please PM us so we can discuss options.



Gary588 said:


> What is the seven peices that come in the kit?


We're not sure which 7-piece kit you're referring, but our site should show photos (with a listing) of everything included. :thumbup:


----------



## walldoctor (Nov 19, 2012)

*what??*

So I order a couple things, you guys send me email saying it had been shipped. Then today I get another email saying it was shipped yesterday??
I ordered a week ago today. 
?????


----------



## walldoctor (Nov 19, 2012)

I ordered some parts from ECS the same day and got that last Thursday. Not a great start for a new customer.


----------



## Claire22cia (Apr 19, 2013)

Hopefully he will be able to modify it the way I want to.


----------



## Den2Bright (Apr 27, 2013)

I guess I have a broken baring in mine or something


----------



## jpmaster (Apr 29, 2012)

*Low pricing & quick shipping on corrado oem/maintenance parts!*

I called about both Corrado side markers on your site. They showed as available on website but when calling they told me they're out of stock FOREVER.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

Christopher583 said:


> Prices please
> Complete set of rotors and pads,
> Engine rebuild kit?
> All for a g60 on turbo, not a charger.


Many, many options on those things (i.e. stock vs. upgraded, etc). Please PM us so we can discuss options.



Gary588 said:


> What is the seven peices that come in the kit?


We're not sure which 7-piece kit you're referring, but our site should show photos (with a listing) of everything included. :thumbup:



walldoctor said:


> So I order a couple things, you guys send me email saying it had been shipped. Then today I get another email saying it was shipped yesterday??
> I ordered a week ago today.
> ?????





walldoctor said:


> I ordered some parts from ECS the same day and got that last Thursday. Not a great start for a new customer.


Hello, walldoctor. With nothing other than a username, I'm not sure what order you're referring to. Please give us a call.

- PHONE: 210.DUB.PART (382.7278)



jpmaster said:


> I called about both Corrado side markers on your site. They showed as available on website but when calling they told me they're out of stock FOREVER.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We've never stock side markers here in our 10-year history in business, but if you mean the turn signals up front, then you might be right.


----------



## mk3alltheway (Feb 10, 2011)

You guys dont want to give me my money back and make me file a credit card dispute for an order I placed almost 3 months ago. Suit yourself, told you youd be hearing a lot of me on EVERYONE of your threads :wave:

First ill start off with ONE of my multi thousand dollar accounts to prove that im not just a troll





Heres what you guys have been telling me since may 20th I believe. Cause ya know orders take almost 3 months to process ya know but dont worry theyll be here shortly!! :screwy:



Mjm sucks threads

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6072115-MJM-Autohaus

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5523200-MJM-Autohaus-thumbdown

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6047889-BE-WARNED-MJM-Autohaus-bashing

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5986702-Last-Time-I-Order-from-MJM-Autohaus

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5945350-MJM-Autohaus-Bad-Experience

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5889334-MJM-autohaus-anyone-else-having-issues

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/375824-MJM-Autohaus-sucks

http://forums.kilometermagazine.com/showthread.php?6053840-MJM-Autohaus-sucks-a-fat-one!!!

http://www.passatworld.com/forums/7.../331157-mjm-autohaus-no-endorsement-here.html

http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=140628


----------



## mk3alltheway (Feb 10, 2011)

mk3alltheway said:


> You guys dont want to give me my money back and make me file a credit card dispute for an order I placed almost 3 months ago. Suit yourself, told you youd be hearing a lot of me on EVERYONE of your threads :wave:
> 
> First ill start off with ONE of my multi thousand dollar accounts to prove that im not just a troll
> 
> ...





MJM Autohaus said:


> We appreciate the orders thus far and hope everyone is enjoying their goodies. For those of you that have asked questions; we got 'em; we are looking into that for you and will have an answer to your particular inquiry very soon and let us know. We appreciate the patience. For a faster and more streamlined response to questions, we ask that you contact us through the website at http://www.mjmautohaus.com for the quickest response, as we'll soon be shutting our PM function off here on the forums in an effort to streamline all questions on our email box for lightning quick response and better customer service.



Im really gonna enjoy building my post count destroying you guys. What questions exactly have you answered because in all 47 of your threads that I posted this in you havent answered one question :screwy:


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

We appreciate the orders thus far and hope everyone is enjoying their goodies. For those of you that have asked questions; we got 'em; we are looking into that for you and will have an answer to your particular inquiry very soon and let us know. We appreciate the patience. For a faster and more streamlined response to questions, we ask that you contact us through the website at http://www.mjmautohaus.com for the quickest response, as we'll soon be shutting our PM function off here on the forums in an effort to streamline all questions on our email box for lightning quick response and better customer service.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Forgot to lock one guys. 

:beer: to the Mod Squad, BBB & Yelp. Never like to see this occur with any business but sometimes a business has got to know its limitations. Hope this leaves the folks with a smile while waving Buh bye.


----------

